# Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung etc. in Baden Württemberg einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Nützliche Links:


----------



## guebue

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo,

werde demnächst meinen Vorbereitungskurs in Ketsch (bei HD) besuchen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die Prüfung für diesen Kreis stattfindet?

Gruss guebue


----------



## jaeger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

*Kontakt:*
Landratsamt Rhein-Neckar-Kreis
Kreisjagdamt/Waffenbehörde
Kurfürstenanlage 38-40
69115 Heidelberg
  Referatsleiter:


 Marko Kratz  marko.kratz@rhein-neckar-kreis.de





 +4962215221238


Quelle: http://www.rhein-neckar-kreis.de/servlet/PB/menu/1328900/index.html



Wo die Prüfung stattfindet konnte ich nicht herausfinden. Aber der Mensch am Telefon weiß das sicherlich. Ansonsten weiß das aber sicher auch der Ausbilder.



Gruß, Pascal


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

datum der prüfung:

*
09.11.2007

14:00 UHR
*


----------



## Käptn_Iglo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich fand die Prüfung nicht so schwer....  Bin auf Mittwoch gespannt - da gibt es die Ergebnisse


----------



## J-son

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Käptn_Iglo schrieb:


> Ich fand die Prüfung nicht so schwer....  Bin auf Mittwoch gespannt - da gibt es die Ergebnisse



Dito! Hab damals (vor 2 Jahren) sogar mit meinem Ausbilder um 'ne Kiste Rothaus gewettet, dass ich die Prüfung mit 0 Fehler bestehe.
Hab die Wette auch gewonnen, bloss meinen Ausbilder hab ich nie wieder gesehen...|uhoh:

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## guebue

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Die Auswertung unserer Prüfung (Rhein-Neckar-Kreis) dauert bis Anfang Dezember :r Ätzend!!!


----------



## _Jan_

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Habe auch am 9.11 die prüfung gemacht,
das Zeugnis bekamm ich um 17 uhr:vik:


----------



## CarpioDiem

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



guebue schrieb:


> Die Auswertung unserer Prüfung (Rhein-Neckar-Kreis) dauert bis Anfang Dezember :r Ätzend!!!



Jo kenn ich  bei mir dauerts aber zum Glück "nur" 2 Wochen... hab se auch am 9.11. gehabt   Ich weiß nich warum die bei uns so lang brauchen?? wenns manche irgendwie schon ne stunde danach kriegen?! 

@_Jan_ GLÜCKSPILZ!!  

greetz


----------



## Rakete_Honnisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Anfang Dezember...irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor...
Tja der Rhein-Neckarkreis halt...
Wie ist das in anderen Kreisen...wieviele Prüflinge waren es da? 
Bei uns waren es ca. 350 - 400...genau weiss ichs nicht mehr...

Uns wurde gesagt, dass man die Statistik der Prüfung...also wie viele durchgefallen sind / bestanden haben usw., beim Ausbilder erfragen kann...der hat anscheinend die Zahlen...Hat das einer von den Glücklichen schon gemacht?

Grüße vom noch über 3 Wochen aufs Ergebnis wartenden 
Paddy


----------



## CarpioDiem

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Jop, das hat unser Ausbilder auch gsagt, das er die Daten kriegt (ohne namen halt) 
Tjoa, da unsre noch nich korrigiert ist, hab ich noch nich nachgefragt  
(werd ich dann aber auch machen  ) 
bei uns warns auch so ca 300 rum... 

greetz


----------



## Käptn_Iglo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



CarpioDiem schrieb:


> Jo kenn ich  bei mir dauerts aber zum Glück "nur" 2 Wochen... hab se auch am 9.11. gehabt   Ich weiß nich warum die bei uns so lang brauchen?? wenns manche irgendwie schon ne stunde danach kriegen?!
> 
> @_Jan_ GLÜCKSPILZ!!
> 
> greetz



Morgen um 08:00 Uhr ist die Stunde der Wahrheit.... 
Bin ja echt mal gespannt! |rolleyes


----------



## Käptn_Iglo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Mit 6 Fehlern bestanden. Trotzdem|stolz:


----------



## Rakete_Honnisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Bayern: 8% durchgefallen...hört sich recht viel an, oder?
Hab die Zahl auch nur von einem, der bei uns die Prüfung gemacht hat...
Vielleicht kann ja einer, der das Ergebnis schon weiss, auch mal bei seinem Ausbilder nachfragen...würde mich interessieren...

Wenn ich so an unseren Lehrgang (ca. 35 Teilnehmer) denke, fallen mir so ca. 2-3 ein, denen ich's zutrauen würde, durchzufallen...ohne denen zu Nahe treten zu wollen...das würde die ca. 8% aus Bayern bestätigen...


----------



## Konfundo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

wo kann man den schon sehen wer bestanden hat


----------



## Walstipper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hab auch mit 0 Fehlern bestanden. Die Frage ist nur noch wann die 4 Jährige Angelabstinenz beendet wird, irgendwie kribbelt es ja schon in den Fingern, wenn ich so das fertig montierte Tackle in meinem Schrank betrachte  .


----------



## Rakete_Honnisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hab am Samstag meine Ergebnis bekommen: 0 Fehler 

Uns (Rhein-Neckar-Kreis) wurde gesagt, dass die Ergebnisse erst Anfang Dezember vorliegen...Waren jetzt wohl doch etwas schneller...

Noch jmd. aus dem RNK, der sein Ergebnis schon weiss?!

Wenn ja, hat einer schon seinen Ausbilder nach der Quote gefragt?! Ich werds wohl heute nachmittag mal machen...mal schauen, ob ich eine Antwort erhalte...


----------



## Konfundo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ui -haste das per post bekommen oder kan ich da im i-netz gugen wer bestanden hat - würde nen Freund im letzteren Fall ein Überraschung Geschenk machen können.


----------



## Rakete_Honnisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Habs mit der Post bekommen.
Von Anrufen beim Landratsamt o.ä. wurde uns dringstens abgeraten. Die kennen die Ergebnisse eh nicht...leider hilft da nur warten...


----------



## Rakete_Honnisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Sorry für meinen ungenauen Post:
1. Die Ergebnisse kommen mit der Post.
2. Mir ist kein anderer Weg bekannt, diese Ergebnisse abzufragen!


----------



## Konfundo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Danke, muss der Neuling eben bis weihnachten warten ^^ ansonsten - wen er nicht besteht hab ich ne schöne neue Angel für mich selbst #6


----------



## Tschisa

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo Freunde der Volksmusik|bla:

Hab auch am 9.11. Prüfung gehabt in Ettenkirch(Bodenseekreis)
Hatte da auch jemand und hat er schon das Ergebnis?
Unser Lehrgangsleiter hat gemeint dass die Ergebnisse in ca. 4 Wochen zu erwarten sind.
Ich denke es könnte ja rein zufällig sein dass sie schon früher da sind?!

Halt es nämlich fast nicht mehr aus---> möchte endlich Angeln....
ihr kennt das ja bestimmt.

Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen


Tschisa|bla:


----------



## kanthos

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo alle Zusammen....

Habe am 9.11 in Mannheim die Prüfung abgelegt und in einer halben Stunde danach mein Ergebniss erfahren. Ich habe Bestanden. 

Daraufhin musste ich mich doch gleich hier im Forum registrieren, welches ich schon länger mitverfolge und mir recht gut gefällt.

Ein Petri heil an alle, welche ebenso bestanden haben.

Gruß
Fred


----------



## _Jan_

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

#hGlückwunsch an alle die es schon wissen.

Nun nichts wie ab ans wasser

Petri Heil


----------



## pêcheur67

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo zusammen.
Kann vielleicht mal jemand kurz mal umreißen was aktuell bei der Fischerprüfung so alles geprüft wird, bzw auch was in der Vorbereitung Pflicht ist?
Als ich 1986 die Prüfung gemacht hab war das ja nicht so heftig. Theoriekurs, Fragenkatalog lernen, Prüfung machen. 
Wie ist das heutzutage?


----------



## kanthos

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht mal jemand kurz mal umreißen was aktuell bei der Fischerprüfung so alles geprüft wird, bzw auch was in der Vorbereitung Pflicht ist?



30 Stunden Unterricht ist Pflicht. Was das lernen angeht würde im normalfall der Fragenkatalog reichen, denn genau diesselben Fragen kommen in der Prüfung.
Das wars...

ABER!!!
Dieses Jahr gab es für die Trainer neue Prüfungsbogen zum testen, welche wohl in 2008 zum Einsatz kommen sollen, also würde ich mich darauf nicht verlassen.


----------



## Rakete_Honnisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo,

kommt zwar etwas später, aber:
soweit ich weiss, werden die Prüfungen ab 2008 nicht mehr vom Kreis sondern vom Land gemacht...
Ich glaube, dass es eine zentrale Prüfung in Stuttgart geben wird (?!)
Es werden definitiv "neue" Fragen kommen, wobei der Grossteil natürlich gleich bleibt...
Das Thema ist ja weiterhin "angeln"...

Gruß


----------



## Rakete_Honnisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hi,

mal ne Frage zum Fischereischein bzw. den Kosten.

Also man bekommt ja einen "Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit"...
D.h. der Schein selbst läuft nicht mehr ab. Man muss ja nur noch die Fischreiabgaben zahlen. Diese kann man für 1, 5 oder gar 10 Jahre bezahlen. Je länger desto günstiger pro Jahr...

Nun meine Frage:
Sind diese Preise fix oder von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde verschieden?

1.
Bei uns kostet ein Jahr den Betrag X in der Nachbargemeinde ist es billiger in einer anderen wiederum teurer!
-> Preise sind wohl variabel?!

2.
Ein Bekannter meinte aber: "geh mal in den Angelladen XY, der kennt die Preise...mehr als das was der dir sagt, musst du nicht bezahlen"
-> Preise sind doch fix?!

Kann mir einer helfen? Vielleicht sogar mit "Gesetzestext" wo steht: "der Preis wird vom Land bestimmt" oder eben "der Preis bestimmt die Gemeinde" 

Gruß


----------



## Rotaugen Max

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Wann findet die Prüfung dieses Jahres eigentlich statt?


----------



## Rotaugen Max

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Weiß das keiner von euch? #c


----------



## Der Fischmann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich hab gelesen das sie von der Gemeinde gemacht werden also ist das überall anders oder?


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

http://www.lfvbaden.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung2007nachderPruefung.html


----------



## Lustt

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ich komme zwar ein wenig spät, aber für leute die einen fischereilehrgang besuchen und die prüfung ablegen wollen empfehle ich:

http://www.fischereilehrgang.de

Der Kurs findet in Ilvesheim statt (neben Mannheim) und wird jedes Jahr durchgeführt durch den 

FV Ilvesheim 2000 e.V.

Herr Johann Gaißer ist Ausbilder für den Rhein-Neckar-Kreis und meldet daher seine Teilnehmer beim Landratsamt Heidelberg an!


----------



## t0mmes

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Bin auch gerade im Vorbereitungskurs. Prüfung ist am 14.11.2008.
Stattfinden tut die Prüfung bei uns auf dem Landratsamt.
Laut unseren Kursleitern wollen die das in Zukunft aber auf die Vereine "abwälzen".


----------



## LiRZG

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

@t0mmes:
Das gleiche wurde letztes Jahr schon bei meinem Kurs erzählt.


----------



## Eugen Eichmann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Die Prüfung findet am 14.11.08 um 14.00 (Einlass ab 13.00) in Eschelbronn, Schlossstr. 25 statt. Falls noch jemand aus Mannheim dorthin muss, könnte ich je nach Größe bis zu 4 Personen mitnehmen. Muss nicht unbedingt Geld kosten, da ich sowieso fahre.

Ah ja und viel Erfolg allen, die am Freitag mitmachen.


----------



## Chaot64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Und endlich isses vorbei. Jetzt noch 14 Tage warten und dann kanns los gehen. Wenn ich an die ersten Vorbereitungsstunden zurückdenke war die Prüfung einfacher als gedacht. Ein bissel mit der CD gelernt, den Kurs besucht und das Ding ist unter Dach und Fach.


----------



## heikki111

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo!
Hab eine Frage.
Hab beschlossen die Fischerprüfung zu machen und als ich dann gerade so nach Terminen schaue sehe ich, das gerade erst die Prüfung war. Will jetzt aber echt nicht ein Jahr warten bis ich endlich die Prüfung machen kann. Deshalb meine Frage: Wird es annerkannt wenn ich das Schweizer Sportfischerbrevet machen würde?
Vielen Dank falls mir jemand in de verzwickten Lage weiterhelfen könnte..


----------



## Chaot64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



heikki111 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hab eine Frage.
> Hab beschlossen die Fischerprüfung zu machen und als ich dann gerade so nach Terminen schaue sehe ich, das gerade erst die Prüfung war. Will jetzt aber echt nicht ein Jahr warten bis ich endlich die Prüfung machen kann. Deshalb meine Frage: Wird es annerkannt wenn ich das Schweizer Sportfischerbrevet machen würde?
> Vielen Dank falls mir jemand in de verzwickten Lage weiterhelfen könnte..


 
Ich weiss es zwar nicht genau, aber nach Deutscher Gründlichkeit zu urteilen wird das nicht zugelassen.


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

so jetzt hätt ich mal noch ne frage!

hab mein prüfungszeugnis letzte woche bekommen, muss den schein nun bei der gemeinde und nicht mehr beim LRA beantragen.

wie läuft das denn jetzt weiter ab, muss ich den beantragen und dann 4 -6 woche warten(wie`s zb beim perso ist) oder bekomm ich den dann sofort ausgestellt?

danke schonmal


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

@Patrick_87: Hallo,
Du gehst mit dem Prüfungszeugnis auf deine Gemeinde und dort wird dir dann in der Zeit in der du da bist der Schein ausgestellt. Das geht nur ein paar Minuten, je nach dem, wie schnell unsere Beamten halt sind...Nimm aber ein Passbild mit. Das muss ja eines drauf.


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ok danke 

passbild ist klar, steht auch in dem schreiben 

fischereiabgaben muss ich dann auch direkt bezahlen, richtig?

will ihn mir dann halt für 2009 ausstellen lassen, dieses jahr bringts mir ja leider nix mehr, ist auch möglich oder?


----------



## Chaot64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Heut die Bescheinigung bekommen und somit bestanden. Ich werde vermutlich die ganzen Scheine und Mitgliedschaft erst nächstes Jahr beantragen. Wegen den 34 Tagen geb ich net noch Extrageld aus. Ich hab so lange ohne Scheine geangelt das ich mir diese Kohle für dieses Jahr spare.


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

wollte meinen gestern für 2009 beantragen, dachte das geht.. - ging nicht, der schein liegt jetzt halt schon fertig auf der gemeinde, werd ihn dann im jannuar aboholen


----------



## Eugen Eichmann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Fischereischein ist da!!! Kurze Zusammenfassung; 

Kosten: 115 Euro für Lehrgang, Knapp 25 Euro Prüfungsgebühren, 20 für Lernmaterial (CD + Fragebögen), 30 für Schein selbst und 60 Euro Fischereiabgabe für 10 Jahre.

Zeit: 2 minuten für Online-Anmeldung, 3 Tage je 10 Stunden für Lehrgang, fast 1,5 Monate Vorbereitung auf Prüfung und Warten. 1,5 Stunden vor der Sporthalle in Eschelbronn und ca 20 min (bei mir) Prüfung selbst, 1,5 Wochen auf Zeugniss gewartet und nach noch 2 Stunden war er endlich da! 

Hoffentlich geholfen

MfG Eugen


----------



## Lustt

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ich werde hier einige fragen beantworten die ich weiter oben gelesen habe:

1. die fischerprüfung wird nicht auf die vereine sondern auf die verbände abgewälzt. das sollte schon 2008 so sein, hat aber nicht geklappt. angeblich steht das jedoch für 2009 schon fest.

2. das brevet der schweiz wird in deutschland nicht anerkannt. vor allem nicht, wenn man einen festen wohnsitz in deutschland hat. baden-württemberg z.B. erkennt nur die eigene prüfung an!

3. diejenigen die schon bestanden haben, können auf die gemeinde! die bürgerdienste stellen den schein aus. ihr könnt jetzt schon für 2009 bezahlen. das ist kein problem! ihr habt die wahl, ob ihr die fischereiabgabe für 1, 5 oder 10 jahre im voraus bezahlt! der fischereischein selbst gilt auf lebenszeit!

Petri Heil an die neuen Fischerkollegen! Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Wasser!


----------



## schnabev

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Lustt schrieb:


> baden-württemberg z.B. erkennt nur die eigene prüfung an!



Das stimmt so nicht ganz, Laut Unttericht wird Bayern auch anerkannt da die Prüfung auf einem vergleichbaren level wie BaWü sei.

Desweiteren gibt es in Bawü nur1 mal im jahr eine Prüfung und diese wird mit etwas glück sogar gleich kontrolliert! In mannheim hatte ich mein Ergebnis 1 Stunde nach abgabe :m

Desweiteren bei Prüfung Perso und kompletten Stundenzettel nicht vergessen sonst darf man noch nicht einmal in den Prüfungsraum!

Petri Heil


----------



## tarnhunterrot

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

hallo leute 
wo gibts in baden würtemberg einen schnellkurs zur angelprüfung bitte wenn möglich gleich mit termin


----------



## stanzel89

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo ich bin auf der suche nach lernmaterial für die prüfung 2009. Gibt es da unterschiede zu den jahren da vor oder sind die gleich. Und wo finde ich online bögen für baden-württemberg. bitte um antworten.


----------



## LiRZG

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Das einzige womit ich dir helfen kann, sind die Originalfragen der letzten Jahre. Diese findest du auf: http://www.neefweb.de/ - allerdings nur zum Ausdruck und ohne Onlinetest.


----------



## Lustt

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

schnabev:
wer hat dir diesen schwachsinn erzählt?
bw erkennt die prüfung aus by gewiss nicht an! hast du zum zeitpunkt der prüfung deinen wohnsitz in bw, so MUSST du hier auch die prüfung ablegen!


----------



## Harry48

*Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg 2009 Änderungen???*

Hallo zusammen

Hier mal etwas aktuelles zur Prüfung in BW 2009:
Laut Aussagen von Mitarbeitern eines großen Deutschen Angel und Zubehörherstellers soll sich die Prüfung hier in BW in soweit ändern dass:

1. Die Prüfung vom Lehrgangsleiter abgenommen wird.
2. Es nur für jeden Prüfling 50 Fragen sein werden.
3. Jeder Prüfungsbogen andere Fragen hat, also nicht mehr alle Fragen für die Prüflinge gleich sind.

Kann das hier jemand bestätigen oder sind das nur wieder mal Gerüchte?
Gibt es auch ab 2009 Nachprüfen oder nicht?

Vielleicht haben wir hier jemand aus Vereinsvorständen die Licht ins dunkel bringen und Auskünfte hierüber erteilen können?

Für Antworten wäre ich dankbar |wavey:
Petri, Harry


----------



## mrriester

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg 2009 Änderungen???*

Hallo Harry,

diese Infos scheinen nicht korrekt zu sein. Laut Homepage des Landesfischereiverbandes sieht die Prüfung aus wie wohl in den Vorjahren. Schau mal hier:
http://www.lfvbw.de/9.0.html

Kam die Frage aus reiner Neugierde oder bist du Prüfling? Falls letzteres, sehen wir uns vielleicht am 20.11.

VG


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg 2009 Änderungen???*



mrriester schrieb:


> Hallo Harry,
> 
> diese Infos scheinen nicht korrekt zu sein. Laut Homepage des Landesfischereiverbandes sieht die Prüfung aus wie wohl in den Vorjahren. Schau mal hier:
> http://www.lfvbw.de/9.0.html
> 
> Kam die Frage aus reiner Neugierde oder bist du Prüfling? Falls letzteres, sehen wir uns vielleicht am 20.11.
> 
> VG



Hallo mrriester
Ich werde dann meine Prüfung in Plüderhausen haben *g* Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
Ist dann übrigens die zweite, weil BW ja keine Nachprüfungen macht #q

In diesem Sinne Petri


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde

Hier mal die Änderungen zur Prüfung 2009 in BW.

Die Prüfung wird dieses Jahr eindeutig von den Vereinen abgenommen!
An der Anzahl der Fragen ändert sich nichts!
60 Fragen
45 müssen richtig sein
6 Fragen aus jeden der 5 Fachgebiete müssen richtig sein!
Jeder Prüfling hat andere Fragen zu beantworten!

Quelle: Lehrgangsleiter unseres Angelverein

Die Prüfung wurde dieses Jahr auf die Vereine gelegt.
Die Fragen wurden so verändert das jeder Prüfling andere Fragen hat.

Das sind die zwei Änderungen die es gegeben hat.
Nachprüfungen sind auch möglich, aber nur bei denjenigen die zur Hauptprüfung krank sind.

Die Angaben sind beim LfVBW noch nicht geändert worden auf der Hompage!
Es stehen nach wie vor noch die alten Prüfungsanforderungen drin: http://www.lfvbw.de/9.0.html

Bei Fragen kann man sich gerne an den LfVBW wenden.

Viel Glück bei der Prüfung 2009 an alle die den Schein machen |wavey:

Petri heil, Harry


----------



## K-Inge

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe noch die Lehrgangsunterlagen und Prüfungsfragen von 2004, als meine Freundin die Prüfung gemacht hat.

Sind die noch aktuell?


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



K-Inge schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe noch die Lehrgangsunterlagen und Prüfungsfragen von 2004, als meine Freundin die Prüfung gemacht hat.
> 
> Sind die noch aktuell?




Hallo K-Inge

Die Lehrgangangsunterlagen genügen wahrscheinlich nur noch in der Allgemeinen Fischkunde. Spezieller Fischkunde und Gerätetechnik.
In den Gesetzen, Gewässerökologie hat sich wohl am meisten verändert.
Ich würde sagen das dies dann nicht ganz aktuell ist.

Die Prüfungsunterlagen für 2009 kosten aber normal nicht viel.
Hier: http://www.vfg-bw.org/artikel9_6.htm findest du die richtigen Unterlagen.

Die bekommst du aber auch normal beim Lehrgang. 
Viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung 

Petri, Harry


----------



## K-Inge

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Nicht viel ist relativ. Lehrmaterial 43,00 € und 16,50 € die Fragen.
Ist vielleicht nicht die Welt, aber wenn man es sich hätte sparen können, wärs auch nicht schlecht gewesen.

Danke für die guten Wünsche.


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Das Lernmaterial ist normalerweise die Prüfungsfragen.
Dann gibt es noch das dazu:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/artikel31_6.htm

Es kommt immer darauf an was der einzelne Verein anbietet und was für ein Geschäft daraus gemacht wird.....

Bei uns reichen die Fragen aus dem ersten Link, sowie die Fischkarten. Natürlich noch ein paar Kopien und alte Prüfungen aus den vergangenen Jahren.

Wenn du dir das beim vfg bw bestellst, dann ist es günstiger.

Kommt darauf an wo du deinen Kurs machen musst.

Grüssle, Harry


----------



## K-Inge

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich muss nach Oppenweiler. Wie gesagt, laut den Infoblättern, die man mir geschickt hat, kommen fogende Kosten auf mich zu:

Lehrgangsgebühr: 115 € (Jugendliche 90 €)
Prüfungsgebühr: 25 €
Lehrmaterial: 43 €
Prüfungsfragenkatalog: 16,50 €

Was da alles an Lehrmaterial enthalten ist, da hab ich natürlich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ups.... das ist aber teuer...
Ich würde die Leute dann mal Fragen aus was sich das Lehrmaterial zusammensetzt!

Wenn es für Kopien und anderes Zeugs ist wie ein paar Meter Schnur zum Knoten üben, dann wäre das schon heftig.

Naja, mal abwarten was die zu euch sagen am Anmeldeabend.


Wenn du noch fragen hast, dann versuche ich die gerne zu beantworten.

Grüßle


----------



## OliverH86

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Würde auch gerne den Fischereischein machen...

Bin ich für 2009 jetzt schon zu spät dran, zwecks Lehrgang? Prüfung ist ja erst im November... Wenn ja, gibt es irgendwo ne Art "Wochenendlehrgang" bei dem man die 30 Stunden noch kurzfristig machen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe...

Gruß Oliver #h


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



OliverH86 schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne den Fischereischein machen...
> 
> Bin ich für 2009 jetzt schon zu spät dran, zwecks Lehrgang? Prüfung ist ja erst im November... Wenn ja, gibt es irgendwo ne Art "Wochenendlehrgang" bei dem man die 30 Stunden noch kurzfristig machen kann?
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe...
> 
> Gruß Oliver #h





Hallo Oliver

nein, du bist nicht zu spät dran.
Die Kurse beginnen im September. Du solltest dich informieren welcher Verein in deiner Nähe die Kurse macht.

Als Info hilft dir da bestimmt dein Rathaus oder ein Vereinsregister aus deiner unmittelbaren Umgebung.

Grüßle


----------



## OliverH86

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Harry48 schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver
> 
> nein, du bist nicht zu spät dran.
> Die Kurse beginnen im September. Du solltest dich informieren welcher Verein in deiner Nähe die Kurse macht.
> 
> Als Info hilft dir da bestimmt dein Rathaus oder ein Vereinsregister aus deiner unmittelbaren Umgebung.
> 
> Grüßle



Super! Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Freu mich schon voll...

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo Leute

Hier nochmal die ganze Prozedur wie das mit dem Kurs für den Fischereischein abläuft.

*Fragen die man dazu hat:*

*Wann beginnen die Kurse?*
Die Kurse in BW beginnen meist 1-2 Wochen nach den Sommerferien.
*
Wo kann ich mich anmelden?*
Es gibt meistens Pressemitteilungen in den örtlichen Tageszeitungen, den Mitteilungsblättern der Ortschaften oder den Angelläden in der Umgebung des Wohnortes.

*Ist dieser Kurs Pflicht, odergeht es auch anders?*
Ja, dieser Kurs ist Pflicht, da er quasi einen Teil der Prüfung darstellt. Es sind 30 Stunden Teilnahmepflicht um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden.

*Wann und wie findet der Kurst statt?*
Der Kurs findet bei den Vereinen die diesen Kurs anbieten meist 2 mal Wöchentlich, Abens statt.
Für Leute die Schichten, oder aus Arbeitsgründen nicht regulär teilnehmen können, gibt der Verein Infos wo man Samstags oder am Wochenende den Kurs machen kann.
Bitte hierzu immer die Kursleiter fragen! Man bekommt hier alle Infos!!!

*Wo bekomme ich das Lehrmaterial her?*
Die Kursanbieter besorgen das Material und kann dort käuflich erworben werden, bzw. sind auch als Lehrgangsmaterial oft schon bei den Kosten enthalten.
Infos immer beim ersten und zweiten Kurstag, ansonsten bitte immer nachfragen.

*Wann findet die Prüfung statt?*
Die Prüfung findet immer im November in BW statt. Den Termin bekommt ihr genau gesagt. Der Termin ist meist am 2. Freitag im November  um 14 Uhr. Die Prüng in BW findet für alle am gleichen Tag zur selben Zeit für alle statt.

*Wie findet die Prüfung statt?*
Jeder Teilnehmer hat zur Prüfung seinen Stundennachweis und einen Personalausweis oder Pass mitzubringen!!! Nicht vergessen!!! Wer das nicht dabei hat, der wird zur Prüfung nich zugelassen!!!

*Gibt es Ausnahmen zur Prüfung?*
Ja. Die, die schon mal den Kurs mitgemacht haben und durchgefallen sind, oder zu Prüfung im Vorjahr nicht anwesend sein konnten. Diese Leute müssen am Kurs nicht mehr teilnehmen, brauchen aber ihren Stundennachweis.


Das war jetzt ma ne kurze "Anleitung" was man alles machen muss um den Kurs und die Prüfung in Angriff zu nehmen.

Änderungen sind immer drinn und werden vom Kursleiter bekannt gegeben.

Welche Änderungen es vom letzten zu diesem Jahr gegeben hat, sind schon von mir aufgeführt worden.

Wenn einer wissen will woher diese Infos stammen.....
Die habe ich von unseren Kursleitern bekommen.

In diesem Sinne viel Glück und Petri Heil allen Prüflingen|wavey:


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

noch ne kleine ergänzung: http://lfvbaden.de/FramesetHome/Frame-Set1.html

hier stehen jedes jahr ab juni/juli die termine, ansprechpersonen usw.!


----------



## March

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Harry48 schrieb:


> Den Kurs allerdings halte ich für zwingend nötig!!! Nur im Kurs lerne ich, aber nicht bei der Prüfung.
> 
> In diesem Sinne viel Glück und Petri Heil allen Prüflingen|wavey:


 
Kurs-Teilnahme ist definitv WICHTIG!!!

ABER:
Wenn es nur eine Teilnahme-Pflicht für die Lehrgänge gäbe, würden viele Leute sich folgendes denken:

"Ich will angeln. 
Hmmm - 30 Stunden Vortrag anhören - OK! 
Ich muss ja nicht aufpassen - überprüft doch eh keiner ob ich was gelernt habe. 
Das sind doch nur Fische!
Was muss man da schon wissen!? 
Messer in den Bauch - Und tot. 
Ob der Fisch nun Rotauge oder Zander heißt - Mir doch egal! - hauptsache der hat Pfannengröße!!! 
Schonzeit/-maß - Wofür ist das gut?"

etc.

Das würde dazu führen, dass es viele Angler geben würde, welche keine Ahnung von Fisch, Arten- und Naturschutz haben.

Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch!!!
Ich bin auch ein "Greenhorn" (hab auch erst 2008 meine Prüfung abgelegt) und habe mich immer über diese Prüfungspflicht aufgeregt ...

ABER: durch die Prüfungspflicht und dem damit verbundenen lernen habe ich mich noch viel intensiver mit dem Lehrstoff beschäftigt und VIEL VIEL VIEL mehr mitgenommen als nur "bla-bla-bla"


PRÜFUNG MUSS SEIN!!!


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



March schrieb:


> Kurs-Teilnahme ist definitv WICHTIG!!!
> 
> ABER:
> Wenn es nur eine Teilnahme-Pflicht für die Lehrgänge gäbe, würden viele Leute sich folgendes denken:
> 
> "Ich will angeln.
> Hmmm - 30 Stunden Vortrag anhören - OK!
> Ich muss ja nicht aufpassen - überprüft doch eh keiner ob ich was gelernt habe.
> Das sind doch nur Fische!
> Was muss man da schon wissen!?
> Messer in den Bauch - Und tot.
> Ob der Fisch nun Rotauge oder Zander heißt - Mir doch egal! - hauptsache der hat Pfannengröße!!!
> Schonzeit/-maß - Wofür ist das gut?"
> 
> etc.
> 
> Das würde dazu führen, dass es viele Angler geben würde, welche keine Ahnung von Fisch, Arten- und Naturschutz haben.
> 
> Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch!!!
> Ich bin auch ein "Greenhorn" (hab auch erst 2008 meine Prüfung abgelegt) und habe mich immer über diese Prüfungspflicht aufgeregt ...
> 
> ABER: durch die Prüfungspflicht und dem damit verbundenen lernen habe ich mich noch viel intensiver mit dem Lehrstoff beschäftigt und VIEL VIEL VIEL mehr mitgenommen als nur "bla-bla-bla"
> 
> 
> PRÜFUNG MUSS SEIN!!!




Hallo March

Ich habe nen Fehler gemacht das hier rein zu schreiben.
Deine und meine Aussagen gehören eigentlich hier rein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48104

Vielleicht belassen wir hier das Thema als Info für Prüflinge.

Ich ändere mal meinen Trööt diesbezüglich und lösche den letzten Teil dazu.

Deine Meinung akzeptiere ich natürlich voll und ganz March 

Petri, Harry


----------



## OliverH86

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

So, hab mich gestern angemeldet :g

Freu mich schon voll auf den Lehrgang! Das man da keine Lust darauf hat, kann ich nicht verstehen. 

Ich habe noch eine Frage zur Prüfung:

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Fragen im Multiple-Choice-Verfahren gestellt werden (schriftlicher Teil) - gibt es in BW auch einen praktischen Teil? Hab darüber leider nichts gefunden...

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

im kurs ja (gerätekunde) in der prüfung nicht.


----------



## Lustt

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hi,

Der FV Ilvesheim 2000 e.V. nimmt ab sofort die Anmeldungen für den Intensivkurs an!

Da der LFV die alten 3-Tageskurse verboten hat, findet dieser Kurs an 2 Wochenenden statt. Er geht also über 4 Tage:

05 + 06 September der erste Teil
12 + 13 September der zweite Teil

Es wird jeweils 8 Stunden am Tag unterrichtet.


Zum Einsatz kommen nicht die allgemeinen Folien sondern eine moderne Computerpräsentation mit Filmchen und alles was dazu gehört. Die Halle bietet Platz für bis zu 100 Personen und kann bei Bedarf beheizt werden.
Es ist alles da was man sich wünscht: Kaffee, Frühstück, Kuchen und bei Bedarf auch Mittagessen.

Der Lehrgangsleiter, Herr Johann Gaisser, bildet seit 1988 aus. Er hat die derzeitigen Ausbildungsunterlagen mitentwickelt. Somit könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen, dass hier höchste Qualität geboten wird.

Die Betreuung der Teilnehmer erfolgt nicht nur während des Kurses, sondern auch gerne danach falls noch Fragen offen sein sollten. Die Unterstützung nach Beenden des Kurses ist natürlich kostenlos.

Die Prüfung findet am 20 November in Mannheim statt.
Einen Nachprüfungstermin für Wiederholer gibt es im Februar.

Der Kurs wird auch in Hessen und der RLP anerkannt!

Informationen unter oben genanntem Link oder  0621- 491209

Wie gesagt, Anmeldungen werden ab sofort angenommen!


----------



## Lustt

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ich habe gerade eine frage weiter oben gesehen, die sich auf die änderungen für 2009 beziehen!

ich kann euch sagen, es hat sich viel getan! eine kurze zusammenfassung findet ihr unter:

http://www.fv-ilvesheim2000.eu/?e=25

ich habe hier das wichtigste aufgeführt!

übrigens: die verbände sind nicht gerade die schnellsten bei der bekanntgabe von neuigkeiten....
die informationen auf unserer vereinsseite stammen aus erster hand! es wurde an alle ausbilder ein infoblatt verteilt auf dem diese infos zu finden sind. dieses infoblatt hätte der ausbildungsreferent eines jeden verbandes an seine ausbilder herausgeben sollen!


----------



## benihana

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo,

kann mir einer zufällig sagen, wo man zur Zeit den Vorbereitungskurs in bzw. um Heidelberg machen kann? Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß,

Falk


----------



## Lustt

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

nachtrag zum intensivkurs!

da einige teilnehmer den zweiten unterrichtsteil nicht besuchen können und wieder andere beim ersten teil gefehlt haben, werden hier noch 2 nachholtermine angeboten. somit verlängert sich die möglichkeit der anmeldung zum intensivkurs bis sonntag, 20.09.2009!

besucht bitte
www.fv-ilvesheim2000.eu
für ausführliche informationen!

WICHTIG: Da die anmeldungen zur fischerprüfung bis zur 40sten Kalenderwoche abgeschlossen sein müssen (das neu eingeführte system des LFV BW schreibt das so vor), muss man sich rechtzeitig zu einem kurs anmelden!

Wir haben heute den 09.09.2009 und somit bereits die Kalenderwoche 37! Eile ist geboten!


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich habs zwar bestimmt überlesen aber ich frag halt ma, wieviel kostet so ein Intensivkursus denn?
Und hat jemand von euch vllt noch alte Prüfungsunterlagen die er abgeben würde?
Lg Chris


----------



## Lustt

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ein intensivkurs kostet IMMER 115 euro für erwachsene und 90 für jugendliche.

der FV Ilvesheim 2000 nimmt übrigens für dieses jahr ab heute keine anmeldungen mehr entgegen! der kurs ist voll. danke an die interessenten!


----------



## Niko93

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

es gibt programme wie man sich dann prüfungen machen kann und des programm prüft dann... ist sehr gut zum lernen, lern selbst mit damit... ich hab schon gesetzeskunde und gerätekunde perfektioniert, obwohl mein kurs erst morgen anfängt...


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Könntest dur mir ne PN mit namen der seite schicken pls?
Lg chris
Und viel Glück allen die derzeit Kurs/Prüfung ablegen.


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Am einfachsten,wäre doch ein Link,so haben alle etwas davon!

Taxidermist


----------



## the-big-o

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

HuHu,
also bei uns hat der Lehrgang gestern angefangen und ich muss sagen dass es mich echt umgehauen hat was man da teilweise für Humbug lernt -.-'
Ich mein es wird mich später wohl eher weniger interessieren welcher Fisch den längeren Darm hat..und dann werden einem noch 1000 Fischarten vorgestellt, nur anhand derer bauchflossen, wobei diese bei jeder Art einfach nur 1 cm nach hinten versetzt sind.. und das alles wird einem dann 3 stunden lang vorgeleiert.

Sicherlich sind Sachen wie Fischereirecht sehr nützlich und notwendig..aber das was wir gestern bei der allgemeinen Fischkunde gelernt haben war zu 80% einfach nur #q
..naja ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die sinnvolleren und sicherlich auch spannenderen Sachen wie bspw. Gerätekunde und hoffe dass einem dabei nicht sowas wie die chemische Zusammensetzung von TuttiFrutti-Boilies, oder die Kationenaustauschkapazität eines Gewässerbodens abverlangt wird.

Gruß Rudi =)


----------



## kawumm

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Gibt es bei der Prüfung einen praktischen Teil? (Fisch ausnehmen, Angel auswerfen etc.)


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Moin zusammen

Antwort zu the-big-o:

Es ist leider so wie in allen Dingen die man lernt. Es gibt interessante teile und es gibt langweilige teile.

die dinge die einem im Vorbereitungskurs vermittelt werden, kommen ja nach einem lehrplan der bei den verbänden vorgeschrieben wird.

demnach vermitteln die lehrgangsleiter auch nur das was ihnen vorgeschrieben wird zu vermitteln.

manche dinge wäre hier bestimmt auch zu verbessern um bestimmte stoffe nicht so langweilig erscheinben zu lassen.

kopf hoch big  es kann nur noch besser werden 


Antwort zu kawumm:

Ja, du bekommst im Kurs noch vermittelt wie man nen fisch betäubt, tötet und ihn ausnimmt.
ausserdem gibt es in diesem praktischen teil, der meistens nen halben samstag geht, auch übungen über das auswerfen usw.

du bekommst erklärt was leichtes und schweres gerät ist und wie man mit was auf bestimmte fischarten am besten angelt.

die gewässerökologie ist ebenfalls darin integriert und macht die sache ganz interessant.
so kann man manche bereiche besser verstehen und fachbegriffe werden dadurch auch besser verständlich.

viel erfolg allen zusammen


----------



## kawumm

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ja im Kurs bekommt man das. Aber wird sowas auch geprüft? Also Fisch ausnehmen und Auswerfen?


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Nein, das wird hier in BaWü nicht geprüft.
Hier gibt es bis jetzt noch keine praktische Prüfung.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Lustt

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

wer sich für eine vernünftige praktische ausbildung interessiert, der trete einem verein bei und wende sich an den sportwart. dieser kann gewiss einiges an fragen beantworten und auch am wasser praktisch vormachen wie es geht. es sollte sich in keinem verein der sportwart streuben, einem anfänger ein wenig was beizubringen. hat er keine zeit oder keine lust, dann ist es eindeutig der falsche verein und ihr solltet euch einen anderen suchen.

die inhalte die in einem intensivkurs vermittelt werden können, reichen bei weitem nicht aus um damit mal ans wasser zu gehen.


@the-big-o:
wenn du das mit den flossen so langweilig findest, dann hast du meiner meinung nach am wasser nichts verloren denn du bist nicht in der lage die fische zu unterscheiden und dich an schonmaße und schonzeiten zu halten! fischerei bedeutet viel mehr als einfach nur fische zu fangen und zu töten wie man gerade lustig ist!

und dann zu der sache mit dem darm:
wie bitte willst du vernünftig anfüttern wenn du keine ahnung davon hast, wie der verdauungsapparat eines fisches funktioniert und wieviel futter dieser fisch aufnehmen kann?

big-o, mit deiner einstellung wirst du sehr schnell 2 sachen erfahren:

1.  du wirst wohl die eine oder andere strafe zahlen müssen weil du untermaßige oder gerade geschonte fische entnommen hast (wenn du es überhaupt schaffst, einen zu fangen)

2. bei dir wird sich sehr schnell frust einstellen weil alle was fangen nur du nicht!


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ach Lusst

na dann leih mir mal kurz 350,-- € Aufnahmegebühr für den Verein. Zusätzlöich bräuchte ich noch den jahresbeitrag.

Geht das vielleicht????

Ich bin gerade ausgelernt und verdiene noch nicht soviel Geld um mir ne gute Ausbildung leisten zu können!

Vielleicht kannst ja du mir helfen?
So wie es aussieht schwimmst du ja geradezu in Geld|kopfkrat

Grüßle, Harry


----------



## Lustt

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

350 euro aufnahmegebühr müssen nicht sein!

es gibt vereine die zwar kein eigenes gewässer haben, dafür aber nur eine aufnahmegebühr von 10 euro und einen jahresbeitrag von 20 euro verlangen + 10 euro verbandsbeitrag!
es gibt sogar vereine, die noch weniger geld haben wollen und sich auf jedes mitglied freuen!

das an den verein bezahlte geld machst du sofort wieder wett da die gewässerkarten für organisierte angler nur noch ca. 50% des normalpreises kosten!
so sind es bei uns in der gegend z.B. für den Rhein nur ca. 20 euro für vereinsmitglieder statt ca. 50 für nicht organisierte angler!

wenn du nun immer noch denkst, man muss in geld schwimmen um einem verein beizutreten, dann kann ich dir leider nicht mehr weiter helfen!
man muss sich ja auch keinen benz kaufen wenn man sich nur einen fiat leisten kann. was nicht heißen soll, dass der fiat schlechter fährt! er ist nur nicht so gut ausgestattet!

und wie bereits gesagt: die sache mit dem sportwart sollte kostenlos sein!


----------



## Davidd

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hat schon jemand sein Zeugnis bekommen?


----------



## Djork

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Nein, weder meine Freundin noch ein Bekannter die an unterschiedlichen Orten gemacht haben, haben bisher was bekommen. Wir warten auch schon gespannt drauf ;-)


----------



## Davidd

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich ruf morgen mal beim Verband an, und frag was Sache 
is|supergri


----------



## Djork

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Kannst es hier mal schreiben, was die gesagt haben. Meine Freundin ist auch schon ganz ungeduldig.


----------



## Davidd

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Also die Zeugnisse der Fischereiprüfung 2009 kommen laut dem netten Mann am Telefon "bald"|rolleyes


----------



## Djork

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ok, nichts anders war zu erwarten, wenn sie sagen, das man sie innerhalb 14 Tagen bekommt. 
Naja, denke werden halt einige sein, die sie zu bearbeiten haben.


----------



## TiCar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Jo,

hieß doch 14 Tage, sprich Freitag oder kommendes Wochenende sollte es soweit sein 

Ich fand es übrigens sehr interessant, was man da gelernt hat, egal in welchem Gebiet - mir hat der Blödsinn wie in mancher nennt Spaß gemacht


----------



## muddcat

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

*Prüfungszeugnis ist HEUTE am 13:10 gekommen.  Ich habs.  *


----------



## Djork

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Jo, bei uns auch, sogar schon etwas früher ;-)
Aber ist ja egal, hauptsache bestanden.


----------



## TiCar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Yeah, bin heute von der Geschäftsreise zurück gekommen und hatte eine freudige Überraschung im Briefkasten 

Ein Fehler gemacht bei den 60 Fragen, wie ich es vermutet hatte 

Aber mal ne ganze andere Frage: Wie geht es jetzt weiter? Wohin muss ich jetzt mit der Bescheinigung um meinen Angelschein zu bekommen? Und was brauch ich alles dazu?


----------



## Ramon1994

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Du musst jetzt mit deinem Fischereiprüfungszeugniss zur Gemeinde (Bürerbüro) gehen und dir entweder einen Einjahres (17€) - oder Fünfjahresfischereinschein (48€). Ich würde dir raten einen 5 Jahres zu hohlen weil man da mehr als 40 € spart.Und geh erst kurz nach Weihnachten zur Gemeinde wenn du den jetzt schon hohlst zählt 2009 als ein ganzes Jahr.Nach Weihnachten kannst du dir einen ab 2010-2015 austellen lassen.Und du brauchst eigentlich nur dein Fischereiprüfungszeugniss und 2 Lichtbilder.Gehen auch Bewerbungsfotos glaube ich.Und dann für jedes Gewässer einen Gewässerschein,außer an Privatgewässern.
UND DEN PERSONALAUSWEIS  , Danke 
_______________________________________________________________________
*Und ein Dickes PETRI HEIL!

*Gruß , Ramon


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

...und den Personalausweis brauchste natürlich auch noch .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## TiCar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hi,

hatte gestern Nacht - völlig hibbelig noch auf der Page vom Landesfischereiverband gesucht und bin fündig geworden. War dann heute morgen schon beim Gemeindebüro und die Dame meinte, macht nur noch Stuttgart City und ich brauch ein Lichtbild & Perso.

Wie gut, das die Beamten Freitags nichts schaffen und ich hier noch lesen konnte. Werd mich dann wohl oder übel zurück halten und mir den Schein für 2010 ausstellen lassen 

Gute du das mit den 2 Lichtbilder gesagt hast, sonst wäre ich nämlich wieder nur mit einem dagestanden :lol: Man man, den Antrag habe ich hier jedenfalls schon liegen 

Super - danke für die Infos


----------



## Ramon1994

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich hab meine Prüfung auch Mittwoch bestanden (NRW) und lasse mir erst den 5 Jahresschein für 2010 austellen , wenn du ihn jetzt schon kaufen würdest wär es pure Geldverschwendung.Na dann viel glück und viel Spaß beim Angeln.
_________________________
*EIN DICKES PETRI HEIL!
*
Gruß,Ramon


----------



## Djork

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ist das Neu mit den 5 Jahren? 
Bei mir war es letztes Jahr noch so.. naja, dieses Jahr ;-)
Ich hab für ein Jahr 6 Euro gezahlt und habs gleich auf 10 Jahre ausstellen lassen. Also 60 Euro => 2019. Geht das nicht mehr?

Ja, Passbild und Perso, dann dauerts normal ein paar Tage, dann ist alles fertig.


----------



## Ramon1994

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Also ich kenn mich in BW nicht aus.Ich wohn ja in NRW und beí uns ist das zumindest so.
______________________*
EIN DICKES PETRI HEIL!

*Gruß , Ramon


----------



## TiCar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hier in BW kann man 1, 5 oder auf 10 Jahre ausstellen lassen.


----------



## Djork

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Mhm, ich hatte die frei Wahl, wären auch 7 oder z.b. 9 Jahre usw. gegangen. 
Wie sind den die Kosten da aktuell? Immer noch bei den 6 Euro pro Jahr?


----------



## TiCar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

da müßten die Beamten hier vermutlich Kopfrechnen *duck* Über die Höhe kann ich leider noch nichts sagen, da das Amt Freitags zu hatte


----------



## --BassQ--

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Seltsam bei meinen Bekannten ist noch nichts eingetroffen |kopfkrat wo habt Ihr denn eure Prüfung gehabt er war in Ketch :m


----------



## --BassQ--

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

lol grad nicht schlafen können und durchs forum geschaut und was ist  ich habe mich gewundert das viele ihren bescheid schon bekommen haben, und ich ned. Also mal kurz an den Briefkasten und was ist drin meine Urkunde 

Jaaaaa


----------



## TiCar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Es hieß ja 14 Tage, was letzten Freitag gewesen wäre. BEi mir war es auch schon am Donnerstag da und heute früh war ich gleich aufm Amt und hab ihn beantragt

52€ hats für 5 Jahre gekostet und 2009 macht schon deswegen kein Sinn, da der Ausweis ca. 14 Tage benötigt. Der Ausweis wird übrigens zugesandt.


----------



## --BassQ--

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Seltsam, manche bekommen Ihn gleich ausgestellt andere müssen warten |kopfkrat TiCar woher kommste denn ?


----------



## Djork

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Bei uns gilt er dann ab dem Moment. Heißt, wenn meine Freundin ihn heute beantragen würde und er wäre in ner Woche fertig, dann müsste sie das Geld für dieses Jahr auch schon zahlen. 
Ich weiß nicht mehr ob verschickt oder abgeholt. Aber wir kommen von ner kleinen Gemeinde, da kennt man sich und kommt öfters aufm Amt vorbei ;-)

@Gebuin
Bei Euch kommt Montags um 6 die Post? Oder hast das ganze WE den Briefkasten nicht geleert???


----------



## --BassQ--

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

hehehe ich war das wochenende ned am briefkasten und dachte morgens halt ok ich schau ma nach ^^


----------



## the-big-o

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

*BEEESTAAAAAAAAAANNNDDEEEEEEENNNN*

sry das musste jetzt sein :vik:


----------



## TiCar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Gratuliere  und willkommen im Club


----------



## the-big-o

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Vielen Dank und auch dir Glückwunsch


----------



## fischcatcher95

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich habe auch bestanden, zwar mit ein paar Fehlern die aber sehr schwer waren naja an alle die auch die Prüfung bestanden haben Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil :m.

Ich freue mich jetzt in dieser Woche aufs Amt zu gehen und mir den Schein ausstellen zu lassen. An alle Anfänger rate ich noch (bin selber noch ein halber xD) einem Verein beizutreten. es ist praktischer man kommt mit anderen Anglern zusammen und somit verraten sie dir auch manchmal Tricks und Tipps, was ja nie schaden kann ^^.

Also lg
fishcatcher95
|wavey:


----------



## werto

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ich bekamm meinen schein auch direkt beim einwohnermeldeamt hat ca 20 min gedauert


haben in biberach an der riss denn besten kurs von ganz bawü gehabt und ich war dabei ^^#6


----------



## stanzel89

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

suche lernmaterial für die prüfung 2010 kann mir da jemand weiter helfen(gute links oder so)?


----------



## Shimy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hiho ich bin jetzt erst vor kurzem in die Region um Phillipsburg gezogen und habe großes Interesse meinen Schein zu machen. Jetzt meine Frage. Ich habe schon eine Adresse für dieses Vorbereitungsseminar ^^ herrausgefunden, das in KArlsruhe stattfinden soll. Gibt es da eventuell auch was hier in der Umgebung oder Bruchsal? Ich weiß von meinem Dad das es in der Pfalz teilweise auch in Angelvereinen durchgeführt worden ist und auch die Prüfer dort hinkamen. 

Danke schon ma für eventuelle hilfe ^^


----------



## Micbw88

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Guten Tag zusammen,
so die Termine für die Vorbereitungslehrgänge sind online!!

http://www.lfvbw.de/78.0.html  #6


----------



## SirOliver

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Micbw88 schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen,
> so die Termine für die Vorbereitungslehrgänge sind online!!
> 
> http://www.lfvbw.de/78.0.html  #6



Ich danjke dir dafür. Die PDF Liste ist klasse. Dort stehen alle Ansprechpartner für BW drauf. Kann ich nur Empfehlen.


----------



## wobblerangel

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

wollte fragen ob die prüfungen wirklich soo leicht sind ?! 

sehr viele sagen das 
ich bin 13 mach meinen schein im herbst un angel richtig erst seit 2 jahren also,... nur mit meinem vater 

ich glaube nicht das der test leicht ist i-wie !!!

gruß |supergri


----------



## Ramon1994

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Also leicht kann man nicht sagen.Aber wenn du fleißig lernst und das jeden Tag , hast du gute Chancen die Prüfung zu bestehen


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Sooooo ich werde auch mal auch thema angelschein anpacken.... ich habe die schnauze voll auf den bruder angewiesen zu sein |gr:|gr:|gr:
habe mich jedenfalls für nächste kurse angemeldet die sind bei uns ab 16. sept und das programm ist sehr straff jede woche 2 unterrichte und dan noch 2 samstage von 8 uhr bis 17 auf dem see. 
ich kann es jedenfalls kaum abwarten xD hätte wer ein paar seiten oder ein programm wo man die prüfungsfragen testen kann???


----------



## --BassQ--

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Also ich habe letztes Jahr in ST-Leon Rot meinen Schein gemacht, und muss sagen der Untericht war immer sehr lustig und Interessant. 

Ok es kommen auch Abende vor da biste einfach müde oder das Thema zieht sich. Aber ich für meinen teil fand es sehr schön. Auch die Leute kennenzulernen hab dadurch nen neuen guten Freund gefunden der leider durchgefallen ist.

Schwer ist die Prüfung nicht wirklich, jedoch sollt man ned kurz vor knapp mit dem Lernen anfangen. Ich habe mit der CD gelernt ging super jeden Tag n bissl und ich musste am Ende nur die Frage lesen und wusste schon was die Antwort ist.

Mies sind einige fragen wo es mehrere Antworten gibt jedoch das Programm (Im gegensatz zurPrüfung) es bei mir noch nocht dazugeschrieben hat.

Ich bin so froh das ich den Schein habe. Und Ihr werdet es sicher auch nicht bereuen.


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

hehe bei mir geht es morgen los, nach rund 1 1/2 monate warten kann ich es kaum abwarten 

ich muss ja gleich die volle summe bezahlen meine frage ist wiviel geld sollte man mitnehmen?? also laut der tabelle von der anmeldung komme ich auf 180 euro mit fragebogen,unterrichtstunden und andere kleinigkeiten. kommt da noch etwas drauf?? wiviel geld habt ihr mitgenommen bei ersten abend??? 


gruss micha


----------



## Daniel78

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



micha84 schrieb:


> Sooooo ich werde auch mal auch thema angelschein anpacken.... ich habe die schnauze voll auf den bruder angewiesen zu sein |gr:|gr:|gr:
> habe mich jedenfalls für nächste kurse angemeldet die sind bei uns ab 16. sept und das programm ist sehr straff jede woche 2 unterrichte und dan noch 2 samstage von 8 uhr bis 17 auf dem see.
> ich kann es jedenfalls kaum abwarten xD hätte wer ein paar seiten oder ein programm wo man die prüfungsfragen testen kann???




Tach, hier ist mal ein Link zum Üben. Das sind zwar die Fragen zu Sachsen aber bis auf die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, Schonzeiten und Maße sollte es keine Unterschiede geben. Schließlich sind die Sachgebiete 1 - 4 gleich. Es sei denn die Badener Fische sind mutiert . Gruß Daniel


----------



## Micha383

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Naa gibts hier leute die zufällig noch paar leute die den schein bzw den Kurs in Waiblingen machen??


----------



## wobblerangel

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo,

Bei mir gehts jetzt au bald los also in 1 woche am freitag is vorstellungsgesprech usw. ...un dann gehts ab  ich freu mich übelst


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Naaaa wie siehts bei euch aus??? Ich habe meine Pflichtstunden am 25.10.2010 abgelegt und der letzte Abend war sehr cool wurde einbisschen über Krebse und Muscheln erzählt und dan gabs eine Zwischenprüfung wo so ablief wie in der echte Prüfung.
Ich selber hatte 0 Fehlerpunkte der restliche Kurs hatte von 2 bis 45 Fehlerpunkte alles vorhanden .
Am ende gab es noch Nachweise das man Pflichtstunden gemacht hat, insgesamt hatte ich 37 Stunden und 30 Stunden sind Pflicht. 

Am 19 Nov. geht nach Balingen zur Prüfungsabgabe also jetzt heisst es fleissig weiterlernen


----------



## marco333

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

servus micha ich hab gesehn du hast deine stunden auch in albstadt abgesessen! mit 0 fehler bei der zwischenprüfung nicht schlecht ich glaub du musst nix mehr lernen. bin zur zeit auch kräftig am lernen ich hoff ich pack es am 19. noch eine woche :vik:


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



marco333 schrieb:


> servus micha ich hab gesehn du hast deine stunden auch in albstadt abgesessen! mit 0 fehler bei der zwischenprüfung nicht schlecht ich glaub du musst nix mehr lernen. bin zur zeit auch kräftig am lernen ich hoff ich pack es am 19. noch eine woche :vik:





hey marco ^^ wo bist du den immer gehockt??? ich muss noch paar fragen durcharbeiten rund 20 fragen sitzen bei mir nicht soooo direkt drauf aber ich denke unser kurs wird es packen die meisten haben in zwischenprüfung schon gute ergebnisse gehabt


----------



## Slick

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Am Freitag ist es soweit.Fischerprüfung.Ich hoffe ich packs.


----------



## marco333

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



micha84 schrieb:


> hey marco ^^ wo bist du den immer gehockt??? ich muss noch paar fragen durcharbeiten rund 20 fragen sitzen bei mir nicht soooo direkt drauf aber ich denke unser kurs wird es packen die meisten haben in zwischenprüfung schon gute ergebnisse gehabt


 

20 fragen du bist gut ich wäre froh wenn ich das auch behaupten könnte. meistens an der fenster seite der letzte platz in der reihe und du?


----------



## Rhein_Angler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

So jetzt ist es geschaft.
Gestern war die Prüfung.
Hoffe ihr habt alle auch so ein gutes Gefühl wie ich.#6

Ich hab auf dem Fragenbogen angekreuzt um mich zu Kontolieren.

Also ich für meinen Teil sage ich hab bestanden.:vik:


----------



## InternetAngler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich hatte zuerst auf dem Fragebogen angekreuzt und dann erst auf der Ankreuzliste...

Wenn ich nix falsch übertragen habe hab ich bestanden...:vik:

(lt. meiner Auswertung 59 Punkte - 1 falsch... *ärger*#q)

Lt. Aussage unseres Kursleiters solls in ca. 10 Tagen Bescheid über Prüfungsausgang geben...


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

also ich habe wohl den leichtesten bogen bekommen :m:m

ich habe alle gleich von anfang an auf das papier übertragen war in 5min. fertig und dan noch 10min. lang überprüft und dan abgegeben. habe jede frage daheim dan nachgeschlagen und was soll ich sagen 100% richtig #6#6


habe auch zugesehen das ich die kreuze sauber reinmache damit der computer die erkennt den dan bekommt man schneller den brief als wen irgendein beamter den bogen nochmal anschaut den das geht dan eeeeewig.


----------



## Micha383

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

:g YeaHawww :g

Habe gestern meine Prüfung gehabt (19.11)

Zum glück durften wir die Fragebogen mitnehmen und habe gerade die ganzen Fragen kontrolliert.
Nach meiner Kontrolle waren es 

:vik: null Fehler :vik:


Also Bestanden
|laola:

​


----------



## Balkan-Fishing

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

GRATULATIONEEE !!!

HAb auch die Prüfung am Freitag 19.11 gehabt und den Fragebogen mitnehmen dürfen also soweit ich sehe 2 Fehler !!

Einer aus unserer Prüfungsgruppe hat draussen alles mit uns verglichen und sage und schreibe 34 Fehler|kopfkrat#c|bla:|bigeyes gehabt 

:v34 das ist glaub ich Rekordverdächtig !!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Er will im Februar wiederholen na dann viel GlüCK !!


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ich glaube rekord bei dem ganzen liegt bei 55 fehler aus dem jahre 2002 aber drauf muss man anlegen wen man 30+ fehler machen will oder jede stunde verschlafen und garkeine interesse an angeln haben...


----------



## marco333

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ich war auch am 19.11 dabei. und hab es endlich auch mal geschaft alle fragen noch einmal rauszusuchen und zu kontrollieren und siehe da nur 3 fehler :vik: bin mehr als zu frieden . nur hab ich 2 fragen verbessern müssen#q also kann es der computer nicht auswerten. ich hoffe die beamten in stuttgart beeilen sich und lassen micht nicht allzulange warten. also an alle die auch am 19 bestanden haben #g


----------



## entei1337

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hi, ich habe auch meine Prüfung am 19.11.2010 in Rastatt Rauental abgelegt und inoffiziel mit leider insgesammt 4 Fehlern bestanden. Freue mich schon sehr auf das offizielle Schreiben.

Kann ich dann eigentlich meinen Fischerschein bereits in diesem Jahr beantragen so das es aber erst ab 2011 gültig ist? Sonnst würde ich ja ein Jahr verschenken... möchte auf jedenfall gleich im Januar anfangen zu angeln.

und auch gratulation an alle anderen die in diesem Jahr ihre Prüfung bestanden haben...


----------



## marco333

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ich glaube das geht nicht das du erst ab nächstes jahr n stempel bekommst. jetzt ist ja nur die frage manche schreiben es geht bei ihnen bis zu 2 wochen und andere wiederum sagen 15 min also würde ich mich an deiner stelle mal am rathaus erkundigen wenn es bei ihnen auch nur 15 min geht kannst ihn ja erst nächstes jahr beantragen und das geld sparen


----------



## Würmerfreund

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo zusammen, hat schon jemand Bescheid vom Regierungspräsidium?
Ab wanns wohl die ersten Bescheide gibt???


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

also bei mir ist noch immer nichts da.... ich denke die verschicken die briefe alle auf einmal und nicht einzelln wie ich es gehofft habe.

unser kursleister meinte 7-8 tage der prüfer 8-10 tage ich gehe mal von werkstage aus ^^ das heisst sollte nächste woche ankommen #6#6


----------



## Oeschi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hab auch noch keinen Bescheid. Wenn es so ist wie im letzten Jahr, müssten sie auf's  WE kommen.


----------



## felix-k

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Na, wie siehts aus ? Hat heute vll. schon jemand Bescheid bekommen ? =)


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

neee heute hat meine ganze strasse irgendwie garkeine post bekommen wohl wegen dem wetter....


----------



## Micha383

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Bis jetzt ist bei mir auch noch nix angekommen aber die Post kommt bei uns noch. Hier ists wohl net ganz so schlimm wie auf der Alb ^^


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist bei mir auch noch nix angekommen aber die Post kommt bei uns noch. Hier ists wohl net ganz so schlimm wie auf der Alb ^^





ohje sei mir ruhig mit der alb  ich habe heute schon 4 mal schnee geschippt und nach 2-3 stunden ist wieder eine 7-12cm dicke schneeschicht wieder drauf hehe


----------



## Micha383

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



micha84 schrieb:


> ohje sei mir ruhig mit der alb  ich habe heute schon 4 mal schnee geschippt und nach 2-3 stunden ist wieder eine 7-12cm dicke schneeschicht wieder drauf hehe



Oha das ist ja mal übel..

also hätte ich die papiere schon bekommen würde ich sagen du solltest mal dein geschippten schnee untersuchen falls der Postbote ausgerutscht ist ^^


----------



## Slick

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hi

Ich warte auch ungeduldig auf den Bescheid und immer noch nix.


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Oha das ist ja mal übel..
> 
> also hätte ich die papiere schon bekommen würde ich sagen du solltest mal dein geschippten schnee untersuchen falls der Postbote ausgerutscht ist ^^




haha das wäre eine möglichkeit  ist dan so eine suche wie nach dem heiligen grahl ..... aber dieses jahr geht es echt lange leider


----------



## Slick

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Moin

Grad mein Zertifikat erhalten 

60 von 60 Punkten |supergri


Dann kanns ja bald los gehen. 

Petri Heil


----------



## Würmerfreund

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

jipppiehhhhh eben kams Zeugnis: 60 Punkte|wavey:


----------



## Oeschi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

:c:c:c:cLeider nur 58 Punkte:c:c:c:c

Aber egal, hauptsache BESTANDEN!!!!!​


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

jop hab mein brief auch bekommen 60 fragen richtig  besser geht es nicht!!!! allen herzlichen glückwunsch vielleicht sieht man sich ja im jahre 2011 an einem see oder fluss wäre cool


----------



## Micha383

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hey Hey Hey

Der Briefträger war da und hat gute Nachrichten für mich hinterlassen und einen Grund für Fische sich zu fürchten ^^
*
**:vik: 60/60 *:vik:

@ Micha84
Iwann komme ich die Alb stürmen und mach deine Gewässer leer
 


Ach ja schön ists
|laola:


Und an alle anderen die Bestanden haben

|schild-g
und
#a​


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Hey Hey Hey
> 
> Der Briefträger war da und hat gute Nachrichten für mich hinterlassen und einen Grund für Fische sich zu fürchten ^^
> *
> **:vik: 60/60 *:vik:
> 
> @ Micha84
> Iwann komme ich die Alb stürmen und mach deine Gewässer leer
> 
> 
> 
> Ach ja schön ists
> |laola:
> 
> 
> Und an alle anderen die Bestanden haben
> 
> |schild-g
> und
> #a​






haha ^^ kansnt gerne versuchen leider haben wir hier keine gewäser nur ein kleinen bach wo nur jungangler angeln dürfen ^^ ich muss auch nach sigmaringen oder reutlingen fahren . 


ps: ich habe meinen angelschein schon ^^ in rathaus 95 euro da gelassen für nächste 10 jahre darf ich nun angeln :m:m:m


----------



## InternetAngler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



InternetAngler schrieb:


> (lt. meiner Auswertung 59 Punkte - 1 falsch... *ärger*#q)



Tja... war wohl zu blöd zum nachschauen...#d



*60/60* 

:vik:


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Auch bestanden zwar nur knapp aber bestanden 
Grüße


----------



## labralehn

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Guten Morgen und ein freundliches Hallo,

nachdem ich mein Prüfungszeugnis nun auch endlich erhalten habe, bin ich gestern aufs Rathaus und habe den Fischereischein beantragt.

Kosten für die erstmalige Beantragung: 20,45 €
Kosten für die Fischereiabgabe pro Jahr 8 €
Ich habe gleich auf 10 Jahre ausstellen gelassen.
Von 2010 - 2020, das ist für mich einfacher zu merken als 2011 - 2021 
Benötigt wurde noch ein Lichbild, sowie der Sachkundenachweis und das Prüfungszeugnis. Den Sachkundenachweis will die Dame vom Amt nur sehen.
Vom Prüfungszeugnis allerdings, wird von der Dame vom Amt eine Kopie angefertigt.

Dann musste ich noch das Antragsformular ausfüllen.
Der Personalausweis wurde auch benötigt, es wurden dann von der Dame auf dem Amt Ausweisnummer und ausstellende Behörde des Personalausweises in das Antragsformular geschrieben. 

Nachdem ich dann die 100,45 € bezahlt habe, teilte mir das Fräulein vom Amt mit, abholen kann ich den Fischereischein dann am kommenden Dienstag.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle welche die Prüfung geschaft haben, egal mit wieviel Punkten.

Ich hoffe die Temperaturen werden nächste Woche etwas freundlicher werden, so dass ich nächstes Wochenende vielleicht schon angeln kann.


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

aber 100 euro ist schon viel ich habe 95 bezahlt ausserdem durfte ich meinen schein nach 10min. schon mitnehmen die dame wollte nur die urkunde sehen zeugnise juckte sie garnicht.


----------



## Micha383

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



micha84 schrieb:


> aber 100 euro ist schon viel ich habe 95 bezahlt ausserdem durfte ich meinen schein nach 10min. schon mitnehmen die dame wollte nur die urkunde sehen zeugnise juckte sie garnicht.



nuja vll sind se da auf der Alb etwas lockerer #c

bin mal gespannt wie das bei mir laufen wird...

wobei ich überlege den schein erst nächstes jahr zu holen, weil ich dieses jahr wohl nicht zum angeln kommen werde.

Aber da könnten wer ja dann das Angelteam "Die Michas" bilden :vik:


----------



## moby1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Grosse Gratulation für die bestandenen Prüfungen !

Ein dickes Petri heil von der Ostalb !

moby


----------



## Xtremelure

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

bei uns hier in sinsheim wollen se 120,.. eus fuer 10jahre inkl ausstellungsgeb etc


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Micha383 schrieb:


> nuja vll sind se da auf der Alb etwas lockerer #c
> 
> bin mal gespannt wie das bei mir laufen wird...
> 
> wobei ich überlege den schein erst nächstes jahr zu holen, weil ich dieses jahr wohl nicht zum angeln kommen werde.
> 
> Aber da könnten wer ja dann das Angelteam "Die Michas" bilden :vik:





haha wieso nicht gleich einen michael verein ^^ in unseren kurs gab es 4 oder 5 michaels von ca 40 leute


----------



## InternetAngler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Endlich hab ich ihn  :q

Bei mir wollten sie die üblichen 80EUR für 10 Jahre plus 20EUR Gebühren.


----------



## Cheba

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Fischerprüfungstermin 2011:
Freitag, 18.11. von 14-16 Uhr

Werd's dieses Jahr auch in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hätte meine kompletten Unterlagen von der Prüfung 2008 abzugeben, viel geändert dürfte sich net haben.

siehe Verkaufsthread


----------



## MMK308

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Heyho, 

bei mir gehts am 9. in Stammheim los :m

Hat jemand vieleicht paar Tipps außer üben üben und nochmals üben ? Hab n bissle bammel...


lg


----------



## Lightray

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ah, hab schon auf die ersten Posts gewartet |supergri

Bei euch ist die Prüfung an einem Mittwoch? |kopfkrat
Bei uns ist die auf Freitag gelegt und auch erst den 18. !

Du sagst es ja selber, einfach schön üben. Gedanken mach ich mir nicht groß! Wenn man halbwegs gelernt hat und im Kurs zugehört hat, muss man ja fast bestehen. 6 Fehler pro Gebiet und maximum 15 insgesamt ist ja auch recht großzügig. 
Und dass dann noch die Fragen mit 2 Antworten markiert sind :m

Ich lern eigentlich nur mit der CD, die bei den Fragebögen dabei war. Hab da alles schon 2-3 mal durchgemacht und werd das direkt vor der Prüfung nochmal intensiv tun. Die falschen Fragen kann man ja mit der Software wiederholen.
Und die ganz schweren Fragen, die sich mir so garnicht einprägen wollen schreib ich mir vermutlich mit Antwort auf und lern sie extra.

Und dann passts das auch! In dem Sinne: Du schaffst das schon!

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## MMK308

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Heyho,

Jo die CD ist Klasse, nur manche Sachen muss man nochmal nachschlagen, aber das man durchfliegt ist unwahrscheinlich wenn man es beim ersten mal nicht schafft kann ja im Februar nochmal antreten 

Wünsche dir Viel Glück und danach natürlich dicke Fische,

lg,

Zandi


----------



## biologe

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

hey hey 
also ich find die cd total *******, denn die läuft noch nicht mal aufm mac ..

ansonsten, na mit n bisschen lernen sollte das schon zu schaffen sein  hoff ich zumindest...  aber diese probeprüfungen im kurs klappen schon ganz gut...
wie läufts n bei euch?! 
stefan


----------



## biologe

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

bei uns is die prüfung übrigens auch am 18.


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Merkt euch das in Ba-Wü die Prüfungen *alle* am 18.11. sind.

45 von 60 Fragen müssen richtig beantwortet sein, davon mindestens 6 aus jedem der 5 Fachgebiete.

Also, anstrengen und lernen ;-)

Viel Glück euch allen bei der Prüfung!


Petri


----------



## Lightray

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Die Prüfung kommt immer näher... aber langsam wirds ja echt was :q :

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/4498/fischerprfung123.jpg

Jetzt muss das nur noch in der "Praxis" klappen.

Gruß,
Lightray
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/707/fischerprfung123.jpg/


----------



## MMK308

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Joau han mi vertan 

Natürlich auch am 18.11 in Steinheim (jemand von hier dabei ?)
Naja ich hab die Cd die Ferien über durchgemacht. Habe nun alles richtig, also jetzt muss schon was großes passieren das ich durchfliege .
Habe seit heute meine 30 Pflichtstunden !

Allen viel Glück am 18.11 !!! 

Mfg,

Zandi

P.s @Lightray das ist die 2010 Version !  nur so


----------



## Lightray

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Steinheim ist gar nicht mal so weit weg von mir...
Prüfung machen werde/darf ich dort aber nicht.

Wir haben sogar gleich 32 Stunden Unterricht bekommen.
Gibt aber keinen Bonus :q

Und klar ist das die 2010er Version, ebenso wie die Fragebögen auch, weil das nämlich mangels Änderungen die neueste Auflage ist  Passt also schon.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Lightray

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Übrigens: Nicht vergessen die Kursbescheinung mitzunehmen - ohne gibts keine Prüfung 

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## MMK308

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Wünsche euch allen viel Glück für Morgen


----------



## Lightray

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Wünsche euch allen natürlich auch viel Erfolg, das werden wir schon packen :q

Ich weiß wenigstens heute noch Bescheid wies ausschaut, da wir uns die Antworten aufschreiben dürfen und die Lehrgangsleiter uns dann gleich nachschauen obs gereicht hat.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## MMK308

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Das mach ich einfach heimlich 

Gute Sache


----------



## maxreiter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

War halb so wild


----------



## Lightray

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Wahnsinn was für ein Rummel darum gemacht wird - hab nach ner guten halben Stunde abgegeben und davor aber schon alles 4 mal kontrolliert 

Erste Prognose nach Auswertung liegt bei 0 Fehlern, den Schein hab ich wohl sicher :m
Hoffe bei euch allen ist es genau so gut gelaufen.

Witzig war noch, dass man beim Weg aus den Prüfungsräumen gleich mehrere Flyer für Rabatte in Angelshops und kleinere Geschenke wie z.b. Posen bekommen hat.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Matze-25

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ging mir genau so wie Dir Lightray. 

Nach 20 Minuten war alles 3x kontrolliert und dann auch abgegeben!
Kaum aus dem Prüfungsraum draußen, wurden einem schon die Flyer in die Hand gedrückt. Meine Auswertung ergab 3 Fehler von 60 Fragen.
Also der Schein ist ebenfalls in der Tasche 

Was denkt ihr, wie lange dauert das nun in Ba.-Wü. bis der Landesfischereiverband nun den Sachkundenachweiß uns zusenden wird??
Hab mir so im Kopf errechnet, das ab Freitag Post kommen könnte  

Gruß


----------



## xmxrrxr

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Stell Dich gedanklich auf Ende November ein.
Bei meinem Sohn hat es nämlich damals so lange gedauert.
Und eine Auswertung gabs auch nicht gleich.


----------



## Lightray

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Also laut den Prüfern soll es zwischen 2 und 3 Wochen dauern, bis alles per Post raus ist. Wird angeblich alles bei einem externen Dienstleister ausgewertet...

Aber da sind wir wirklich noch relativ gut drann, lest euch mal den "Bayern-Thread" durch |supergri

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## maxreiter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Servus Matze,

:m gratuliere  
Ich hab auch bestanden |wavey:

Wir waren danach noch was trinken...

Gruß vom "Sticktauscher" ;-)


----------



## Matze-25

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



maxreiter schrieb:


> Servus Matze,
> 
> :m gratuliere
> Ich hab auch bestanden |wavey:
> 
> Wir waren danach noch was trinken...
> 
> Gruß vom "Sticktauscher" ;-)




Na dann, kanns ja los gehen!!
Würd mich freuen, wenn wir nächstes Jahr mal zusammen ans Wasser kommen


----------



## marco0506

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Also zu uns wurde gesagt, es dauert ca. 10 Tage bis Post kommt!


----------



## Bentham

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Dann gratuliere ich den Neuanglern


----------



## Mr_Willson

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

uuuuund heute wäre der 10 Tag! :vik:


----------



## Lightray

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Glaub trotzdem nicht, dass heut schon was kommt.
Wenn man im Thread zurückblättert auf letztes Jahr halte ich diesen Freitag oder Samstag für nicht unrealistisch.

Oder haste etwa schon dein Ergebnis? :q

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## marco0506

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Lightray schrieb:


> Glaub trotzdem nicht, dass heut schon was kommt.
> Wenn man im Thread zurückblättert auf letztes Jahr halte ich diesen Freitag oder Samstag für nicht unrealistisch.
> 
> Oder haste etwa schon dein Ergebnis? :q
> 
> Gruß,
> Lightray





bei mir ist noch nix angekommen! #d


----------



## Mr_Willson

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ne bei mir ist auch noch nix angekommen... |uhoh:
aber heute wäre der 10 tag gewesen!
ich denke auch das frühstens donnerstag was kommt.
abwarten und tee trinken.
auf dem amt kann es dann auch noch dauern! 
wenn es sooo lange dauert wie die kobie vom grundbuch wo ich brauchte dann wirds dieses jahr nix mehr #q


----------



## Nicox

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hellau,
Warte auch gespannt schon jemand ne Info?

LG


----------



## Lightray

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Nicox schrieb:


> Hellau,
> Warte auch gespannt schon jemand ne Info?
> 
> LG



Siehe oben, junger Padawan.
Auf die Prüfungsergebnisse wohl bis Ende der Woche warten du musst. |supergri

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Mr_Willson

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

bitte meldung machen wenn jemand was bekommen hat...
hab keine lust immer an den briefkasten zu rennen*lol


----------



## Nicox

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Mögen die Fische mit Dir sein |supergri

Ich renne ja nicht Mal selbst, ich lasse rennen :vik:
Ich befürchte nur mein Vater wird mich im Telefon auf die Spamliste setze wenn ich noch weiter frage ob Post gekommen ist.

Und für alle die jetzt denken er kann ja anrufen wenn er da ist!!!
Kann er aber es besteht ja immer das Risiko das man mal vergisst an den Briefkasten zu gehen. :q
Hehe


----------



## Nicox

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Eben gekommen! Habe den schein schon!!!!! Paaaaartyyyyy


----------



## Lightray

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Mist, zu früh. Als Pendler hab ich den Brief frühestens morgen in den Händen. Aber bis dahin kann ich mich dann auch noch gedulden.
Glückwunsch an alle, die heute schon ein positives Ergebnis bekommen :m

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## marco0506

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Lightray schrieb:


> Mist, zu früh. Als Pendler hab ich den Brief frühestens morgen in den Händen. Aber bis dahin kann ich mich dann auch noch gedulden.
> Glückwunsch an alle, die heute schon ein positives Ergebnis bekommen :m
> 
> Gruß,
> Lightray





Schein ist da! :vik:


----------



## free-eagle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

kann man irgendwo nachfragen, was falsch war bei einem Fehler ?

Wundere mich, da ich die Fragen alle mitgenommen habe und denke auf dem Lösungsbogen die selben Kreuze als auf dem Fragebogen gemacht zu haben, warum dann ein Fehler drinne war. Die Fragebogen waren alle korrekt.

Jetzt würds mich interessieren ob ich zu blöd war nen Kreuz zu machen oder ob nen Auswertungsfehler (PC ?) vorliegt....


----------



## Lightray

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

So locker flockig mal nachfragen wird da nicht sein. Muss erst wieder jemand das Ding rauskramen usw. Dauert dann vermutlich auch |supergri

Wird wohl schon ein Computerfehler sein, denn im Normalfall wird der Bogen NUR von diesem ausgewertet. Nur wenn der PC meldet, dass was nicht stimmt, wird manuell ausgewertet.

Wenns ums bestehen oder nichtbestehen geht, würde ich mich aber einfach mal an den Landesfischereiverband wenden. Wenn nicht würd ichs gut sein lassen - weißt ja, dass alles richtig hattest...

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## free-eagle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ok, danke. 

Dann isses ein Computerfehler. Da ich bestanden habe lass ich es gut sein, aber fehlerfrei wäre mir lieber. Hab ja schon damit geprahlt! |rolleyes

Was solls.


----------



## Lightray

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ja, also mir würde es nicht darauf ankommen 

Weiß ja nicht, ob es euch auch so erklärt wurde, aber wenn da eine kleine Markierung in einem Kästchen ist oder wenn falsche Antworten nicht richtig dick und fett durchgestrichen werden, zählt die der Computer und damit hat man dann schon seinen Fehler...
Falls das bei dir nicht der Fall war, kann denke ich immernoch beim Scannen was passiert sein.
Aber kannst ja auch einfach mal ne Email schicken und schauen was dabei rauskommt. 

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## lulu92

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Bei mir wars das gleiche Zuhause habe ich 7 Fehler gehabt und das prüfungsergebnis ergab 8 Fehler scheiß egal hauptsache bestanden.

Grüß lulu92


----------



## biologe

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

grml na mich nervts auch ich hab immerhin fast ne woche abends gelernt und dann doch einen Fehler, da werd ich wahrscheinlich zu doof gewesen sein alle kreuze richtig zu übernehmen ... naja seis drum ein fehler tuts ja auch noch ...

sagt mal den Schein, kann ich dne eignetlich dieses jahr abholen und zwar so dass er erst ab nächstem jahr gilt?? und muss man den in der stadt des ersten wohnsitzes holen oder tuts irgendeine im ländle??

grüße
stefan


----------



## marco0506

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



biologe schrieb:


> grml na mich nervts auch ich hab immerhin fast ne woche abends gelernt und dann doch einen Fehler, da werd ich wahrscheinlich zu doof gewesen sein alle kreuze richtig zu übernehmen ... naja seis drum ein fehler tuts ja auch noch ...
> 
> sagt mal den Schein, kann ich dne eignetlich dieses jahr abholen und zwar so dass er erst ab nächstem jahr gilt?? und muss man den in der stadt des ersten wohnsitzes holen oder tuts irgendeine im ländle??
> 
> grüße
> stefan



also das mit diesem jahr abholen und für nächstes jahr erst bezahlen werd ich morgen versuchen! holen kannst du den schein aber nur in deinem wohnort!


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo! Hat sich hier auch schon jemand für 2012 angemeldet? Bei uns geht es am 13.09. los und Prüfung am 16.11. Dann endlich angeln in D und nicht immer über die Grenze nach Frankreich an leergefischte Gewässer!
Gruß Olaf


----------



## opferlamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

_*Angemeldet für den 16.11.2012 in Pforzheim  |supergri

Dort findet auch der Vorbereitungslehrgang für die Prüfung statt. 

http://www.fischerkurs-enzkreis.de/ 

Dort kann man sich anmelden falls noch interesse besteht.
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja dort *_ #h


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo Frank,

hatte mir zur Vorbereitung das Buch von Lothar Witt "Die Fischerprüfung" gekauft und durchgearbeitet. Letztlich viel zu viel Aufwand.

Habe eine CD mit den 835 Fragen, die werden jetzt nach Sachgebiet einmal in Reihenfolge beantwortet. Dann nur die falschen ausgewählt und beantwortet, bis alle richtig sind. Dann das nächste Sachgebiet.

Zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben werde ich weniger Inhalte, sondern nur richtige Antworten auf Fragen lernen. Bis jetzt (und es sind ja noch über 6 Wochen) fahre ich damit schon ganz gut. Probiere es mal aus, es bleibt viel hängen! 

In den Vorbereitungsbüchern sind ja auch die wichtigen Teile rot markiert, das verstehe ich als Aufforderung, nur Antworten zu lernen. Sinn machts zwar keinen, aber auch das Vorbeten von 25 Fischsorten an einem Abend im Pflicht-Vorbereitungskurs nicht...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Biberacher

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Servus Frank,

da ich selbst im Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung helfe und nächstes Jahr auch die Ausbildung dazu machen werde, kann ich dir den Tipp geben, während dem Unterricht die wichtigen Dinge mitzuschreiben. Wenn man es selbst aufschreibt - wie in der Schule auch - lernt man es besser.

Der Führerschein ist einfacher 

Grüße aus Biberach


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Mach Dir keine Sorgen, es sind noch 5 Wochen...

Wir haben ein Buch "Fischerei in BW" direkt vom Landesfischereiverband mit Prüfungsfragen-CD. Da kann man sich Prüfungen erstellen lassen. Inzwischen mache ich bei 60 Fragen 2 bis 4 Fehler- es wird auch bei Dir werden! Bei Heintjes kannst Du das meines Wissens nach online machen?! 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## opferlamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Der Blinker hat mal seine Fischerkennungs PDF neu aufgelegt.

Hier mal für alle zum üben.

http://www2.blinker.de/download/files/Booklet_40Fische.pdf

Wird wohl am Anfang mein ständiger begleiter am Wasser sein 

#6

Grüßle 

Opfer


----------



## Hendrikmb

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



opferlamer schrieb:


> Der Blinker hat mal seine Fischerkennungs PDF neu aufgelegt.
> 
> Hier mal für alle zum üben.
> 
> http://www2.blinker.de/download/files/Booklet_40Fische.pdf
> 
> Wird wohl am Anfang mein ständiger begleiter am Wasser sein
> 
> #6
> 
> Grüßle
> 
> Opfer



Vielen Dank. Da spar ich mir die Arbeit doch des selber zu machen! :m


----------



## Schneidi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

also ich habe 2008 meinen fischereischein gemacht und da waren es 835 fragen.

ich habe immer prüfungssimulationen gemacht. wenn da 9 von 10 glücken dann sollte es kein problem sein.
genauso habe ich es auch letztes jahr bei meinem jagdschein gemacht, bei dem die anforderungen allein an die schriftliche prüfung noch deutlich höher sind.

wenn man ein fachgebiet nach dem anderen machd wird man ja blöd. außerdem macht man sich leichter ein bild von der prüfung.


----------



## opferlamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

He he freut mich das noch andere was mit der PDF anfangen können 
Habs mir in Farbe ausgedruckt und hab´s beim zur Arbeit fahren immer dabei um bissel drin zu Üben(fahre mit den Öffies)

Geht morgen jemand hier nach Pforzheim zum fischerkurs-enzkreis?

Bin ja schon ziemlich gespannt auf den Kurs|kopfkrat

Bekommt man das Buch "Fischerei in BW" eigendlich nur beim Landesfischereiverband?

Hab bei mir mal in na Buchhandlung nachgefragt die können das nicht bestellen.#q
Weiß Jemand ob man das bei den Lehrgängen kaufen kann?

Und aus Neugier:
Wer macht den noch alles am 16.11.2012 in Pforzheim die Prüfung?

Grüßle euer Opfer


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Soweit ich weiß, bekommst Du die Literatur nur beim Verband- oder als Sammelbestellung bei Deinem Pflichtkurs (ist zumindest in Staufen so gewesen). 

Meine Prüfung ist an dem Tag in March- Nähe Freiburg.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

hallo gemeinsam
ich bin gerade dabei dieses Wochenende den kompaktkurs in Langenargen am bodensee zu machen und muss in 6 Stunden wieder ins clubheim....
nun da ich im benachbarten österreich meine Praxis Erfahrung gesammelt habe kenne ich mich mit der Geräte Kunde und allgemeine fischkunde super aus, und es klappt das ich 80/90 % dieser fragen richtig habe...

nun wollte ich euch als erfahrene Kameraden mal fragen wie es dieses Jahr aussieht ob es auf der Prüfung drannstehen wird das es  2 antwortmöglichkeiten gibt oder nicht ... weil diese bereiten mir sorgen....

und ja ob es irgendwelche Eselsbrücken gibt sei es bartel Anzahl oder flossenarten und vieles mehr die einem dabei helfen können 

bin schon gespannt weil bei den anderen fächern bin ich 70 % bei den fragen gut die anderen sollt ich lernen bis kommenden Freitag

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Bei unserem Testbogen stand es drin und nach Auskunft unserer Leitein sollen die 2 Antworten auch in der Prüfung drüberstehen, beruhigt mich auch.

Merksätze: Schlammpeitzger am meisten Buchstaben und Barteln (10), Rotfeder mit Federkiel-> Bauch gekielt, Feder oben hinten auf dem Kopf = oberständiges Maul und Rückenflosse nach hinten versetzt.

Mehr Hilfreiches habe ich leider nicht.
Olaf


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Hassprediger schrieb:


> hallo gemeinsam
> ich bin gerade dabei dieses Wochenende den kompaktkurs in Langenargen am bodensee zu machen und muss in 6 Stunden wieder ins clubheim....
> nun da ich im benachbarten österreich meine Praxis Erfahrung gesammelt habe kenne ich mich mit der Geräte Kunde und allgemeine fischkunde super aus, und es klappt das ich 80/90 % dieser fragen richtig habe...
> 
> nun wollte ich euch als erfahrene Kameraden mal fragen wie es dieses Jahr aussieht ob es auf der Prüfung drannstehen wird das es  2 antwortmöglichkeiten gibt oder nicht ... weil diese bereiten mir sorgen....
> 
> und ja ob es irgendwelche Eselsbrücken gibt sei es bartel Anzahl oder flossenarten und vieles mehr die einem dabei helfen können
> 
> bin schon gespannt weil bei den anderen fächern bin ich 70 % bei den fragen gut die anderen sollt ich lernen bis kommenden Freitag
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen



Zu deiner ersten Frage: Bei den Fragen in der Prüfung ist angegeben ob zwei Antworten richtig sind.

Zu den Eselsbrücken: Eselsbrücken hat sich in den Jahren wohl so ergeben, daß sich jeder seine eigenen baut.

Und wenn du um 2 Uhr Nachts hier schreibst und somit ziemlich spät ins Bett kommst, dann ist zu erwarten das du im Kurs irgendwann mal ziemlich Müde wirst. Ob du dann hier noch gut Aufnahmefähig bist bezweifle ich.

Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit: Ausgeschlafen sein, konsequent lernen, viele Dinge musst du auch auswendig lernen, die Fragen an der Prüfung genau durchlesen und die Antworten ebenso.

Von nix kommt nix. Einfach versuchen Ruhig zu bleiben und so gut wie Möglich zu lernen.

Viel Glück allen Prüflingen


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

danke an euch zwei die antwortenanzahl beruhigt mich sehr,




Harry48 schrieb:


> Zu deiner ersten Frage: Bei den
> 
> Und wenn du um 2 Uhr Nachts hier schreibst und somit ziemlich spät ins Bett kommst, dann ist zu erwarten das du im Kurs irgendwann mal ziemlich Müde wirst. Ob du dann hier noch gut Aufnahmefähig bist bezweifle ich.
> 
> Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit: Ausgeschlafen sein, konsequent lernen, viele Dinge musst du auch auswendig lernen, die Fragen an der Prüfung genau durchlesen und die Antworten ebenso.
> 
> Von nix kommt nix. Einfach versuchen Ruhig zu bleiben und so gut wie Möglich zu lernen.
> 
> Viel Glück allen Prüflingen



dazu mus gesagt werden das ich nach dem kurs gelernt habe und danach aufm sofa mit nem bier eingeschlafen bin ...
als ich aufwachte war dachte ich mir da meldest dich an und fragst mal deine gleichgesinnten:q


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



gecko03 schrieb:


> habt Ihr noch irgendwelche Eselsbrücken zu den Laichzeiten?  |wavey:


coregonen sind alle winterleicher
inklusive 3 salmoniden = äsche huchen bachforelle

der cypriniden sind in der regel sommerleicher auser ein paar 
und barscheartige musst mal schauen .. ich mach grad ne prüfung aufm cd


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Äsche ist ein Frühjahrslaicher...

Im übrigen: hast Du Buch/ CD mit den Prüfungsfragen? Außer Laichzeiten der Cypriniden (alle ab Mai bis in den Juli) und Äsche musst Du (glaube ich) keine Zeiten lernen.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

das ist super hilfe !
vielen dank....
wie siwht es gewässertechnisch und gewässerkunde  aus ?
hab ihr da auch so eure triks?

wo macht ihr die prüfung also ich habs in markdorf 

2 prüfungen gemacht.. eine mit 14 fehler und der andere mit 9 es wird von tag zu tag besser!:vik:


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

leute das sind geniale hilfen .. morgen werde ich einen satz zu den barteln posten wie man sie merkt.. mit einer eselsbrücke....

habt ihr mehr stoff:g??

also ich mein jetzt gewässerkunde und gesetze?

:vik:


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



gecko03;3747112 schrieb:


> stoff
> also wen die aale zurück wandern würden hätte ich ja gesagt planzt was ein aus mexico


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

wo habt ihr eure prüfungen ?


----------



## Biberacher

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> In Brandenburg an der Havel. Ortsteil Plaue. Aber wie ich geschrieben habe, bitte, und das ist sehr ernst gemeint, erst nachfragen bei eurer Unteren Fischereibehörde ob sie das Brandenburgische Prüfungszeugniss anerkennt . Nicht das ihr euch bei den kontakten die oben angegeben sind anmeldet und euch das Amt dann einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht weil sie das Zeugniss eben nicht anerkennt. Wäre schade wenn ihr euer Geld vieleicht umsonst rausschmeisst , das will ich ja auch nicht. Wenn es geht viel glück und petri Heil.:m




Ist nicht möglich, da man die Prüfung dort machen muss, wo man seinen Hauptwohnsitz angemeldet hat...


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ja das habe ich auch gehört...


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Freitag ist es soweit. Alle fit?

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

bin die woche krankgeschrieben und werde lernen 
und am freitag bestehn


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Gutes Timing! Wünsche Dir für Freitag einen klaren Kopf ohne Erkältungs-/ Schmerzmittelbeeinträchtigung...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Ribolim

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

alles tip top. spezielle fischkunde bin ich momentan noch bei "nur" 90 % richtigen. beim rest bei >95%. also wird schon....
viel glück allen


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

geht mir genau so allgemeine gereätekunde 0 fehler 
gesetzteskunde 3 fehler 
und bei der restlichen 95% richtig 

ich werde mich noch motivieren mit 10 prüfungen die ich jetzt machen werde und dan heißt es in 24 stunden ready to start =)

ich hoffe wie gesagt das die doppelten antwortmöglichkeiten gekennzeichnet sind

VIEL GLÜCK KAMERADEN


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Keine Panik, das wird alles. Morgen um diese Zeit lachen wir nur noch drüber, wofür wir uns heiß gemacht haben...

Und viel Erfolg- Glück brauchen wir höchstens später beim Angeln...

Olaf mit max. 1 falschen Frage in den Probe-Prüfungen


----------



## opferlamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Jipi...

Bestanden :m:m:m

gerade meine prüfung zuhause durch gegangen...

4 Fehler, alle in gesetzeskunde |kopfkrat

Also ab Dezember heißt es:

Fische ich komme


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

bestanden 1 fehler 
scheiß bisam habe ich angekreuzt unter geschützte tierarten -.-#q#q#q#q


----------



## opferlamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Hassprediger schrieb:


> bestanden 1 fehler
> scheiß bisam habe ich angekreuzt unter geschützte tierarten -.-#q#q#q#q



Glückwunsch!

He he is mir beim Üben auch pasiert...


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

so bin grad am feiern 

## *senioritas im arm
tequial lauwarm :g

wie sehen die nächsten schritte für mich aus ?
ich bekomm den zeugniss und dan?


----------



## Forellenberti

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo Hassprediger,

wen Du Dein Prüfungszeugnis hast, gehst Du mit dem und einem Paßbild auf das Rathaus Deiner Gemeinde und beantragst den Fischerreischein.

Gruß Forellenberti#h


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Und nimmst außerdem pro Jahr Gültigkeit (ich denke, wahlweise 1- 5- 10 - 20 Jahre) 8 € Fischereiabgabe plus Bearbeitungsgebühr Gemeinde mit- für 10 Jahre ca. nen Hunni.

Sollte auch mit max. 1 Fehler bestanden haben, soweit ich nachgesehen habe. Dann geht es bald ans deutsche Gewässer- Frankreich ade!

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

danke für die antworten 
ein oder zwei bilder weil mein ausbilder hat gemeint da kommt auch einer in die akte 

ist es ein unterschied ob ich 10 oder gleich 20 jahre mache ?


----------



## DaugavaAngler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

wohl 3 Fehler ...  #g

10 oder 20 .. nun, denk mal in 20 Jahren daran das zu verlängern


----------



## Dr.Becks

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Zum kotzen, hab bestanden und würde am liebsten gleich loslegen aber nein erst mal auf die Ergebnisse warten. Dann noch die Frage hol ich mir den Fischereischein noch diese Jahr wegen dem einen Monat oder lieber das Geld sparen. Ich denk mal im Dezember wird Fang technisch eh nicht viel gehen.


----------



## Ribolim

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

prima sache.

auch bestanden mit einem fehler. hab gemeint ich muss mal dem streber nen laichausschlag verpassen...
werde wohl erst nächstes jahr den schein holen. wegen der paar euros ists mir egal, jedoch hab ich keine zeit mehr dieses jahr grosse angelaktionen zu starten. hätte ich zeit würd ich ihn mir auch dieses jahr holen. die 6 oder 8 euro reissen es auch nicht mehr raus....


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Hassprediger schrieb:


> danke für die antworten
> ein oder zwei bilder weil mein ausbilder hat gemeint da kommt auch einer in die akte
> 
> ist es ein unterschied ob ich 10 oder gleich 20 jahre mache ?


 
Auf der Inet-Seite unserer Gemeinde steht 1 Bild. 

Unterschied 80 € - 80 für 10 Jahre, 160 für 20. Oder es gäbe Mengenrabatt, soweit bin ich noch nicht...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## ChY

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Dr.Becks schrieb:


> Zum kotzen, hab bestanden und würde am liebsten gleich loslegen aber nein erst mal auf die Ergebnisse warten.......




Habe den Schein auch gemacht und nach meiner Auswertung zuhause mit 3 Fehlern bestanden #h

Ich hoffe das Zeugnis kommt bald....


----------



## Soldier88

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo, Ich habe auch die Prüfung am 16.11 in Mannheim gemacht und habe mit 2 Fehlern bestanden.

Ich hatte gerade das Einwohnermeldeamt am Telefon und wollte fragen wie viel alles kostet und bin fast vom glauben abgefallen. In leimen kostet z.B 1 Jahr Fischereischein 65€ und 10 Jahre 135€. Ein Kumpel von mir hat ebenfalls sein Amt kontaktiert und bei ihm kostet der Schein für 1 Jahr 28€ und 10 jahre 100€.

Jetzt meine frage kann ich den Schein nur in der Gemeinde in der ich wohnhaft bin beantragen oder geht das auch bei anderen Gemeinden?

Mfg Soldier


----------



## opferlamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

hmm das steht bei uns auf der webseite :

http://www.vaihingen.de/d/2160

*Gebühr:*
Fischereischein für 10 Jahre: 90 Euro
Fischereischein für 5 Jahre: 60 Euro
Fischereischein für 1 Jahr: 27 Euro
Verlängerung für Erwachsene: 7,90 Euro


Ich hol mir den Schein auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr noch. :q
Damit ich kann WENN ich will !


----------



## Soldier88

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich werde den Schein auch noch diese Jahr beantragen!
Ich finde es einfach nur Abzockerei das die Preise so extrem unterschiedlich von Amt zu Amt sind.

Ich hoffe ich kann den Schein auch bei einer anderen Gemeinde beantragen.


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich denke, dass geht nur da, wo Du gemeldet bist- ist ja beim Einwohnermeldeamt aufgehängt. Genau so ein Besch..s wie mit Abwasser- und Müllgebühren, je nach Ort unterschiedlich. 

Zahlen und fröhlich sein- ärgern ändert nichts...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## bastiankarsten

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Soldier88 schrieb:


> Hallo, Ich habe auch die Prüfung am 16.11 in Mannheim gemacht und habe mit 2 Fehlern bestanden.
> 
> Ich hatte gerade das Einwohnermeldeamt am Telefon und wollte fragen wie viel alles kostet und bin fast vom glauben abgefallen. In leimen kostet z.B 1 Jahr Fischereischein 65€ und 10 Jahre 135€. Ein Kumpel von mir hat ebenfalls sein Amt kontaktiert und bei ihm kostet der Schein für 1 Jahr 28€ und 10 jahre 100€.
> 
> Jetzt meine frage kann ich den Schein nur in der Gemeinde in der ich wohnhaft bin beantragen oder geht das auch bei anderen Gemeinden?
> 
> Mfg Soldier



Hallo Soldier,

das ergibt sich aus dem Fischereigesetz für Baden-Württemberg.
_*§ 35*_
_*Zuständigkeit für die Erteilung der Fischereischeine und die Erhebung der Fischereiabgabe*_ 
_(1) Zuständig für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins und des Jugendfischereischeins sowie für die Erhebung der Fischereiabgabe sind die Gemeinden. Die diesen übertragenen Aufgaben sind Pflichtaufgaben nach Weisung der Fischereibehörden und des Ministeriums. Das Weisungsrecht ist nicht beschränkt._ 
_(2) Örtlich zuständig ist die Behörde, in deren Bezirk der Antragsteller seine Hauptwohnung hat. Hat der Antragsteller keine Hauptwohnung im Lande, ist die Behörde zuständig, in deren Bezirk er die Fischerei ausüben will._ 
_(3) Für die Erhebung von Gebühren und Auslagen bei Wahrnehmung von Aufgaben nach Abs. 1 Satz 1 gilt das Kommunalabgabengesetz ._


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Kosten Staufen:

17,20 € Gebühr plus pro Jahr 8 € Fischereiabgabe- 5 Jahre 57,20 €, 10 Jahre 97,20 €, 20 Jahre 177,20 €.

Und definitiv ein Bild plus die Ergebnisbenachrichtigung.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Santschik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

In Vellberg ist man mit 20,45€ für die Gebühr und 8€ pro Jahr für die Fischereiabgabe dabei.

Das ganze dauert dann ca. 10min #6

Grüssle Alex


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

und leute schon zeugniss da?
ich kann es nicht mehr erwarten =)


----------



## ChY

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Hassprediger schrieb:


> und leute schon zeugniss da?
> ich kann es nicht mehr erwarten =)




Nein, bei mir leider noch nicht... 
Bei der Prüfung meinten die "Prüfer" es dauert zwischen 5-10 Tage...


----------



## Soldier88

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich hab leider auch noch nichts bekommen.
Der Prüfer bei uns meinte das es minimum 14 Tage dauern würde bis man bescheid bekommt.

Ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten will endlich ans Wasser #q


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Soldier88 schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten will endlich ans Wasser #q


 
Keine Möglichkeit, nach Frankreich zu fahren? Nur Tageskarte und los geht´s...

Und ansonsten die Zeit mit Ausrüstungskauf bzw. Infosammlung verbringen- hier kann im Board man sich ja Tage vergnügen plus je nach Neigung www.barsch-alarm.de und wie sie alle heißen...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## DJ_MCK

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Mann mann mann bei mir haben sie gesagt es könnte 2-4 Wochen dauern .... zum *puke* die warterei ..... vor allem versteh ich nicht wieso das so lange dauert wir haben doch die kreuze extra auf nem Bogen gemacht der nur in ne Maschiene zur auswertung muss ....

Gruss Marco


----------



## ChY

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ich hoffe mal das der Bescheid diese Woche kommt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo,
uns wurde gesagt, dass es mindestens 14 Tage dauert bis man angeschrieben wird. Nehme an  vor KW49 kommt nichts.
Warten wir es ab.|rolleyes


----------



## Sveba

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Heute kam bei mir das Ergebnis mit der Post. Bestanden mit einem Fehler....
Bin gleich aufs Rathaus und habe den Schein noch für dieses Jahr
beantragt. Momentan warte ich drauf dass ich ihn in etwa ner halben Stunde 
bekomme. Ich will dieses Jahr unbedingt loslegen.


----------



## Kraichgaufischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Die Ergebnisse kamen gerade mit der Post! Alle, die in Ketsch ihre Prüfung gemacht haben, können sich also heute auf den Gang zum Briefkasten freuen!


----------



## ChY

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Sveba schrieb:


> Heute kam bei mir das Ergebnis mit der Post. Bestanden mit einem Fehler....
> Bin gleich aufs Rathaus und habe den Schein noch für dieses Jahr
> beantragt. Momentan warte ich drauf dass ich ihn in etwa ner halben Stunde
> bekomme. Ich will dieses Jahr unbedingt loslegen.




Herzlichen Glückwunsch #h

ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf Post |supergri


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Auch in Staufen gibt es heute Freude im Briefkasten- null Fehler! Glückwunsch auch an alle anderen Besteher.

Duckt Euch, deutsche Zander, Hechte, Barsche etc.- jetzt geht´s los!

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Mein Kumpel hat eben auch seinen Schein aus dem Briefkasten gefischt.
Er hat auch in Ketsch die Prüfung gemacht.
Null Fehler der Streber!
Obwohl ich schon seit 40 Jahren fische,kann ich mir jetzt dauernd die erlernten Weissheiten anhören!

Jürgen


----------



## Santschik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hab mein Zeugnis auch gerade bekommen 
Ganze 0 Fehler

Glückwunsch an alle die es auch geschafft haben und Kopf hoch an alle anderen!

|laola:|stolz:|laola:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo,
habe heute auch meinen Schein bekommen.
Null Fehler.
Petri Heil. #h


----------



## mister_ts

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo, 

Prüfung in Ketsch gemacht.

Heute Post 0 Fehler -> Bestanden |supergri

Glückwünsche an alle anderen ...

grüße Theo


----------



## ChY

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

post war  

schein für 5Jahre kostet 65,70€ Öhringen/Hohenlohe


----------



## Hassprediger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

heute angekommen =) 
ist das geil !


----------



## opferlamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Yes! Da ist er.

110€ für 10 Jahre ist ok(30€ bearbeitung).|uhoh:
Verlängerung kostet dan nur 7,50€ :k

Allen die den schein bekommen haben GLÜCKWUNSCH! #h


----------



## DaugavaAngler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich frage gestern ob Post für mich gekommen ist.
-Nein.
Eben finde ich in unserem "Zeitungs- und Prospektekorb" einen Umschlag... Absender Landesfischereiverband.
Ich frage, wann denn der gekommen ist.
-Das kam glaub gestern, dachte das ist Werbung einer Krankenkasse... |uhoh:

Wo der 4. Fehler war weiss ich aber nicht, Hauptsache bestanden #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Na dann kann's ja los gehen Freunde.


----------



## glavoc

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Bestanden!!!  Glückwunsch auch an alle anderen die ebenfalls bestanden haben #h...werd aber erst 2013 anfangen den Fischen das Leben schwer zu machen...
Kleine Frage: kann ich im Dezember schon für 2013 den Fischereischein beantragen???;+
LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo,
war heute im Rathaus und habe den Fischereischein beantragt. Habe ihn aber erst auf Jan. 2013 ausfertigen lassen, sonst müsste ich das ganze Jahr 2012 noch bezahlen. Dies war mir unnötig wegen den paar Tagen. Kann noch warten bis ins neue Jahr. Wenn ich unbedingt noch dieses Jahr angeln möchte gehe ich irgendwo hin wo man keinen Fischereischein benötigt.  (teichwirtschaft oder so).|rolleyes


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



glavoc schrieb:


> Bestanden!!!  Glückwunsch auch an alle anderen die ebenfalls bestanden haben #h...werd aber erst 2013 anfangen den Fischen das Leben schwer zu machen...
> Kleine Frage: kann ich im Dezember schon für 2013 den Fischereischein beantragen???;+
> LG


 
In Staufen hiess es: beantragen im Dezember ja, aber im Januar 13 abholen- totaler Schwachsinn. Deshalb shit auf die 8 € für 31 Tage- bei 180 € bis dahin (Lehrgang, Prüfung, Bücher) war es auch egal.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## dehappy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hi,

ich hätte mal eine Frage bezügliche der Fischerprüfung in BW..ich mache sie dieses jahr im mai, ich glaube dieses jahr ist es das erste mal 2 mal im Jahr oder ?

naja jedenfalls mach ich den Vorbereitungskurs in eschelbronn..aber ich bekomm erst am 21 märz die lektüre...kann mir jemand vllt ne APP oder ne seite sagen wo ich jetzt schon ein wenig üben kann?

mir geht nämlich etwas der bammel vor der Prüfung : /


mfg


matze..


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Es ist das erste Mal mit 2 Prüfungen im Jahr- und Du hast Glück, dass es in Deiner Nähe einen Kurs gibt... Eine App für BW gibt es meines Wissens nicht- andere Bundesländer haben in einigen Bereichen deutliche Abweichungen, deshalb nicht zu empfehlen. Auch allgemeine Bücher machen wenig Sinn, da in BW andere Fische relevant sind als in NRW etc.

Warte auf den März und die offiziellen Unterlagen. Du wirst letztendlich die Fragebögen auf der CD  wieder und wieder machen und irgendwann die richtigen Antworten nach Lesen der halben Frage kennen. Zum Teil ist es (bei Recht) immer das schlimmste, was sein kann  . 

Du hast (je nach Güte Deines Vorbereitungskurses) dann zwar inhaltlich wenig gelernt, bestehst aber u.U. mit voller Punktzahl (selbst Prüfung im vergangenen November gemacht).

Dir vorab meine Unterlagen- die noch aktuell sind- zum Kauf anzubieten, wäre Geldmacherei. Und ich will sie auch zum Nachschlagen behalten...  

Das wird schon!!!
Olaf


----------



## dehappy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Moin,


na da haste wohl recht, zu viel informationen sind auch nicht gut ..naja glaube der kurz geht 3 wochen immer samstags und sonntags ..dan eine woche pause letztlich die prüfung .

Ich hab auch gehört das dass Recht am meisten abverlangt ises so schlimm ? 

hm..ich denk mal es wird so sein wie beim Führerschein ^^ 
wenn ichs pack mach ich hier ne Kiste Bier auf 

mfg matze:g


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich meine bei Recht: nimm die für Dich schlimmste Antwort mit der meisten Einschränkung- die ist meist richtig. 

Vom Lernen fand ich die allgemeine und spezielle Fischkunde schlimmer wegen der zahlreichen Details- oder Du hast schon Erfahrung durch den Jugendschein, dann ist es auch halb so wild. Gerätekunde erreicht Du u.U. aus dem Stand genug Punkte zum Bestehen...

Also 2-3 Flaschen zum Bestehen reichen vollkommen :q

Gruß Olaf


----------



## dehappy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

aso ! ne den jugendschein hab ich leider nicht ..aber war seit dem trotzdem regelmäßig beim angeln dabei oder eben selbst an Privatgewässer sprich Forellenteiche usw...!

Ich hab eben mit jemand gesprochen der nur mit der CD gelernt hat und selber ein Angelneuling war ! Er hats auch locker geschafft... 

mach mir einfach zu viel sorgen  ! wo ist dan eigentlich die Prüfung ? dort wo die kurse sind oder wie beim Führerschein beim tüv ?


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Die Prüfungen werden regional zusamengefasst. Ich hatte Vorbereitung südlich von Freiburg und musste nordwestlich von Freiburg antreten- aber weiter weg als Mannheim wird das wohl nicht werden.

Und mit FoPu hast Du ja auch schon etwas Praxis- das erleichtert das Thema. Hast auch schon mal einen Fisch von innen gesehen etc. Mach Dir weniger Kopf- bei uns haben es auch die Herrschaften mit der Sprachbarriere (nicht Deutsch als Muttersprache) problemlos hingebracht.

Nur: freitags 14.00 Uhr- ggf. schon mal 1/2 Tag Urlaub einplanen...

Es wird, glaub mir.
Olaf


----------



## dehappy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hmm... Hab jetzt die Unterlagen von jemanden 10/11 .. Er hatte einen 6 monatlichen Kurs gemacht , meine geht nur 4 Wochen...machen die Dan dort nur das nötigste oder wie ist das ? Klar hab ein Grundwissen aber was da teilweise gelesen habe hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## adamo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo 

ich würde gerne in Mannheim an einen fischerlehrgang Teilnehmen.
Kann jemand was empfehlen ???


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Mannheim
Gerber Horst
Ulmenweg 82
68167 Mannheim
0621-102362
HGerber102362@aol.com
IGMH-Hörsaal 2
Mannheim VPV Mannheim​​​​*402
Wochenendkurs *13.04.2013
Mannheim
Lankisch Katja
Hafenbahnstr. 98
68305 Mannheim
0171-2032677
klankisch@web.de
SAV Neckargmünd
Faltorstr. 30 SAV Neckargmünd​
*414
Wochenendkurs​*16.03.2013
Mannheim
Weilguny Hans-Peter
Pforzheimer Str. 33
68239 Mannheim
0621-4814894
hans.weilguny@kabelbw.de
Graßmannstr. 8
Mannheim SAV Mannheim Süd​*413
Wochenendkurs​*13.04.2013

Findest Du unter www.lfvbaden.de- Fischerprüfung

Gruß Olaf


----------



## adamo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

danke


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



dehappy schrieb:


> Hmm... Hab jetzt die Unterlagen von jemanden 10/11 .. Er hatte einen 6 monatlichen Kurs gemacht , meine geht nur 4 Wochen...machen die Dan dort nur das nötigste oder wie ist das ? Klar hab ein Grundwissen aber was da teilweise gelesen habe hab ich noch nie gehört


 
Zum einen: nach Vorbereitungskurs und bestandener Prüfung *darfst* Du angeln, Du *kannst* es aber nicht- das kommt erst mit der Praxis am Wasser. Ob man Dir das theoretische Wissen an einem Abend in 4 Monaten vermittelt oder an 3 Wochenenden von 8 bis 18.00 Uhr (gibt eine Anzahl Pflichtstunden, die Du nachweisen musst und die die Kurse auch bei regelmäßiger teilnahme umfassen).

Zum anderen: das "noch nie gehört" geht vielleicht auch dem einen oder anderen, der seit 20 Jahren am Wasser ist, so. 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## dehappy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*







würde ma sagen die Prüfung am 11 Mai kann kommen , ist noch wer am 11 Mai in eschelbronn 


gruß


----------



## Monnes

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Was hast du denn da für eine Software am Start? Ist die gekauft oder online Verfügbar. Möchte meine Prüfung im November machen und Suche ein Programm zum Lernen.


----------



## HakenTotti

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Monnes schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da für eine Software am Start? Ist die gekauft oder online Verfügbar. Möchte meine Prüfung im November machen und Suche ein Programm zum Lernen.


 

hi das program habe ich auch ich mache die Prüfung auch am November das program bekommst du von dem wo du dich angemeldet hast also lehrnmaterial hefte zum ankreutzen und die CD die CD iss echt klasse wünsch dir viel erfolg 

lg

Thorsten


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



> oder online Verfügbar. Möchte meine Prüfung im November machen und Suche ein Programm zum Lernen.



Nein natürlich nicht, sonst würde der Verband ja nichts mehr dran verdienen!
Sie wird dir im Kurs ausgehändigt,wie auch Haken Trotti schon schreibt.

Jürgen


----------



## HakenTotti

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Bald ist es soweit  wie kommt ihr mit dem lernen zurecht die ihre Prüfung 15.11.2013 machen bei mir klappt es ganz gut aber die ein oder andere frage will nicht nicht so wirklich in meinen Kopf


----------



## Esox-Toby

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Also ich hab noch nicht mal angefangen zu lernen, mein Vorbereitungskurs geht erst jetzt am Freitag los... Bin aber schon ganz kribbelig und freu mich drauf.
Ist denn noch jemand hier, der den Kurs in Balingen besuchen wird?

Grüße Toby


----------



## Xeviltan

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo Leute,
dies ist hiermit sogar mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum, aber Fragen habe ich sowieso genug, von daher wirds nicht der letzte Beitrag sein. Also mal schnell zu meinen Fragen:
1. Gilt die bestandene Angelprüfung in BB auch für BaWü und Hessen? Es wäre für mich leichter die Prüfung in BB zu machen, aber wenn sie dann nicht in BaWü gilt, dann würde ich sie natürlich in BaWü machen.
2. Mit welchen Kosten ist denn mit allem drum und dran zu rechnen?
3. Wo finde ich Termine und Orte für die Vorbereitungskurse und die Prüfung?


----------



## Schuppi 56

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

also wa s ich weiss in Bayern ist es  so wenn du die staatliche  prüfung abgelegt hast und bestanden bekommst den  Fischerreischein  und geltungs bereich ist  überrall ob  BRD oder Ausland mit Ausnahme Ungarn  da musst extra eine ablegen auch als Urlaubs gast  .
blos wenn du aus einen andern Bundes land zu ziehst verliert sie ihre Gültigkeit  .

Und warum soll BB = vermutlich Baden-Baden  nicht in BWWÜ gelten denn ist ja ein Bundesland  und wenn du in Hessen gehst sicher gilt die so lange wie du nicht nach Hessen ziehst .
Bei un sin bayern wird sie nur  umgeschrieben : Wenn du  den Nachweis erbringst das du nach den Bayerischen richtlienen  in deeinen Heimat Bundesland die gemacht hast   was abe rzu 99,9% nicht gemacht wird in Bayern  . somit  istes vermutlich nicht anders in BaWü  als bei uns  aber  Fischerrei ist Ländersache und nicht Bundessache 
lg


----------



## Xeviltan

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Genau um diese staatliche Prüfung geht es mir. Gibt es die auch in Brandenburg (BB) oder gilt die Prüfung in Brandenburg (ohne Vorbereitungskurs und weniger Fragen) auch für andere Bundenländer (wohne in Karlsruhe und würde gerne in BaWü, Hessen und Brandenburg angeln).


----------



## Schuppi 56

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

du  was ich weiss  wenn du in karlsruhe wohnst kannst die  BaWü Prüfung machen und die gilt dann auch in BB und  rest  BRD  denn bist ja in den andern Bundes ländern  gast angler   denn meine gilt in MV auch beim  bodden oder küsten fischen sogar beim fänen mit kuttre gilt die .
" prüfung immer dort machen wo du wohnhaft bist  dann gibts  normal kein problem .
Tip Ruf mal beim Bawü Landesverband an und frage da nach ist das sicherste  mit der  anfrage und auskunft .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

In dem Bundesland, in dem du wohnst und die Prüfung abgelegt hast musst du den Fischereischein beantragen und der ist dann in der ganzen BRD gültig.


----------



## Schuppi 56

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



memezeffner schrieb:


> In dem Bundesland, in dem du wohnst und die Prüfung abgelegt hast musst du den Fischereischein beantragen und der ist dann in der ganzen BRD gültig.


 
ja aber nur so lange du dort wohnst  mit umzug ausser dem lezt wohnhaftigen Bundesland  verleirt ers eine gültigkeit  somit  hat er nur Gültikkeit als gast fischer  
 denn wenn ich heute von bayern nach nds oder sl ziehen würde müsste ich auch ihn neu beantragen in dem Bundesland wo ich zu gezogen bin 
lg


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

@Xeviltan
Eigentlich hast du keine Wahl,da die Fischereiprüfung und der anschließend ausgestellte Fischereischein immer am Erstwohnsitz gemacht werden müssen, wenn also Karlsruhe BW dein erster gemeldeter Wohnsitz ist, dann nutzt dir auch der Zweitwohnsitz in BB nix!
Und wenn du dich mal eben ummeldest, um die "einfachere" Prüfung
in BB zu machen, dann riskierst du, dass diese in BW nicht
anerkannt wird!
BW ist neben Bayern das piefigste Bundesland überhaupt, da wird auf den Ämtern,auch bei Handlungsspielraum der Beamten, immer gegen den Bürger entschieden, dies sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen!
Ach,so die Fischereiprüfung samt Vorbereitungskurs(Pflicht) kostet etwa 200€.
Die Kurse werden von Vereinen angeboten,zumeist in den Wintermonaten, dass musst du dann schon selbst googeln, welcher Verein in deiner Nähe in Frage kommt!


Jürgen


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Der einzige Kurs, der für Dich in Frage kommt (dier anderen haben schon begonnen) ist der:
Karlsruhe
Meyer Joachim
Drachenfels-Str. 8a
76767 Hagenbach
0721-5310211 J. Meyer
0721-591845 AV Karlsruhe
Gehörlosen Zentrum Karlsruhe
Im Jagdgrund 8
76189 Karlsruhe
AV Karlsruhe e.V.​*337
Wochenendkurs​*12.10.2013

Komplette Übersicht http://www.lfvbaden.de/21.0.html


----------



## Xeviltan

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Danke nochmal für die vielen Infos. Leider haben mich einige auch falsch verstanden, was aber im Endeffekt nichts zur Sache tut. Das Ende vom Lied ist nun:
ich bin in dem hier oben angegebenen Kurs bei Joachim Meyer angemeldet, freue mich sehr darauf und hoffe, dass alles klappt.
Der Kurs samt Prüfung kostet 175€ und geht über 3 Wochenenden (Sa-So; Sa; Sa-So).


----------



## Esox-Toby

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Soooo liebe Kameraden  
Letzten Freitag, Prüfung BESTANDEN mit 0 Fehlern 
:vik::vik::vik:

Jetzt heißt es nur noch auf den Wisch warten und dann ab auf´s Amt, im Anschluß gleich an´s Wasser *freu*


----------



## domme2793

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

habe ebenfalls meine Prüfung am freitag gemacht, leider hab ich die ergebnisse noch nicht. Wann kommen die denn ungefähr??

Lg


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Rechne mit 3-4 Wochen... Reicht aber ggf. noch für dieses Jahr- zahlst dann halt nur Jahresgebühr für 2-3 Wochen.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## HakenTotti

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hatte am 15.11.2013 in Ellwangen meine Prüfung wen ich kein Übetragungsfehler drin habe müsste ich mit 0 Fehlern bestanden haben *freu*


----------



## domme2793

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

heute das zeugnis bekommen und bestanden !!!


----------



## HakenTotti

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ich gestern auch bestanden  glückwuns an alle die bestanden haben


----------



## getcon

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Bestanden 

@ HakenTotti Kommst Du aus Giengen? Hast Du deine Prüfung in Heidenheim geschrieben und in Königsbronn den Vorbereitungslehrgang besucht?


----------



## Storm

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich habe auch bestanden. Leider mit einem Leichtsinnsfehler.  #q

PS: Kommt es nur mir vor, oder war die Prüfung fast zu leicht. Ich habe schon meine Prüfung nach 19 Minuten abgegeben. |kopfkrat


----------



## Real-Merlin

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Storm schrieb:


> Ich habe auch bestanden. Leider mit einem Leichtsinnsfehler.


(trotzdem) Glückwunsch! #6



Storm schrieb:


> PS: Kommt es nur mir vor, oder war die Prüfung fast zu leicht. Ich habe schon meine Prüfung nach 19 Minuten abgegeben. |kopfkrat


Also mir kam sie auch nicht sehr schwer vor. Ich war nach 15 min fertig. Hab dann beim Übertragen noch zwei Fehler ausgemerzt und dann nach 20-25 min abgegeben.
Und mit 0 Fehlern bestanden.

Allerdings sind bei uns ein Paar Leute 1,5 Stunden gesessen ...

Wenn man sich entsprechend vorbereitet ist es eigentlich kein Problem. Wenn man natürlich nicht lernt ist es schon schwierig |supergri


----------



## Storm

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ja. Mit lernen hast du schon recht. Aber das Großteil dieses Wissen ist sowie so nur für  Bestehen und vergessen. Ich frage mich Wer solche umfangreiche Fragen ausgedacht hat. Vor allem solche Teilbereiche wie Gewässerkunde(das sollte eigentlich nur  einen Pächter interessieren)  oder Spezielle Fischkunde(am witzigsten fand ich, dass es in so einem Buch stand, dass man die jeweilige Fischarten nur von einem Spezialist unterschieden werden können .) 



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel_BW

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Habe auch bestanden:m. Ein Leichtsinnsfehler hat sich auch eingeschlichen, ist mir auch sofort nach der Prüfung aufgefallen.
Abgegeben habe ich nach knapp 10min, war echt leicht wenn man sich vorbereitet hat.


----------



## Storm

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



Daniel_BW schrieb:


> Habe auch bestanden:m. Ein Leichtsinnsfehler hat sich auch eingeschlichen, ist mir auch sofort nach der Prüfung aufgefallen.



Na dann Glückwunsch für die bestandene Prüfung.   

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HakenTotti

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



getcon schrieb:


> Bestanden
> 
> @ HakenTotti Kommst Du aus Giengen? Hast Du deine Prüfung in Heidenheim geschrieben und in Königsbronn den Vorbereitungslehrgang besucht?



Hi ja ich komme aus Giengen ich habe meine Lehrgang in Neresheim gehabt und meine Prüfung habe ich am 15.11 in Ellwangen gehabt


----------



## Fxshckxr

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Falls jemand die Lernsoftware brauch, einfach melden. 
Tausche gerne.. Sie ist gültig bis Ende 2015.


----------



## HoodstarM

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Verkaufe meine Lernsoftware inclusive Fragebögen und Bücher der einzelnen Fachgebiete.
Gültig bis Ende 2015


----------



## Wolverine02

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Am 09.05.2015 Prüfung gehabt. Kontrolle sah gut aus. Soweit bestanden. Jetzt hoffe ich beim übertragen keine Fehler gemacht zu haben und meine Bescheinigung so schnell wie möglich zu bekommen. 

Wie lange dauert sowas in der Regel?

Gruß


----------



## capri2

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hallo zusammen!

 würde gerne meine Fischereiprüfung ablegen im Großraum Heilbronn.
 Prüfung ist kein Problem, eher meine Flexibilität zur Teilnahme an den Pflichtstunden.
 Gibt es hier mittlerweile Alternativen? Oder muss man die Zeit dort "absitzen"?

 Gerne auch per PM ..
 Danke!


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



> Gibt es hier mittlerweile Alternativen? Oder muss man die Zeit dort "absitzen"?


Die einzige Veränderung der Kurspflicht besteht darin, dass verschiedene Vereine inzwischen Crash Kurse anbieten.
Die Kurse wurden bis vor zwei Jahren, auf einen Zeitraum von 3 Monaten an den Wochenenden abgehalten.
Nun wird dieser auf drei komplette WE, von Feitag Abend 2 Std, Samstag/Sonntag je 8 Std "gerafft".

Hier z.B. in Eschelbronn
http://www.sfv-eschelbronn.de/Fischerpruefung.html

Aber eagal wie, Kurspflicht mit Anwesenheitsvermerk, besteht weiterhin!
Zwei Kumpels haben in diesen Veranstaltungen in Eschelbronn, von diesen 30Std. ca. 15Std. gepennt und ihre Infos aus der Verbands DVD gezogen!

Allerdings gibt man sich dort arg Mühe es den Leuten angenehm zu machen, zudem ist der Kusleiter sehr kompetent und gibt gerne Hilfestellungen nach den "Sessions", muss aber natürlich seinen Lehrplan abwickeln.


Jürgen


----------



## capri2

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Danke Dir für den Link und die Infos!

 Schade, dann wird es wohl dieses Jahr wieder nichts.. Bekomme das nicht geregelt ein komplettes WE abwesed zu sein..


----------



## capri2

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

War hier schon jemand bei TAHO in Obereisesheim zum Kurs?


----------



## capri2

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Noch jemand aktuelle Lernunterlagen übrig die er verkaufen möchte?


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Kann mir vielleicht jemand beschreiben, wie die Prüfung so aufgebaut ist?
 Ich habe am 21.11 die Prüfung und natürlich weiß ich dass 60 Fragen gestellt werden |rolleyes jedoch hat im Kurs jemand zu uns gesagt, dass wir in der Prüfung hinter jeder Frage eine (2) haben, falls hier 2 Antworten richtig sind. 
 Das wäre ja schon eine kleine Hilfe bei manchen Fragen.

 Stimmt das? Weil im Prüfungsbuch bzw. in der Software ist dies ja auch nicht vermerkt.

 Danke!


----------



## Salmo01

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Es gibt bei der Prüfung Fragen, die 2 Antworten erfordern, diese sind dann aber deutlich mit einer 2 in Klammern, hinter der Frage gekennzeichnet.
Ein guter Refernet hätte das aber mehrmals erwähnt.


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Danke für die Antwort.

 Es wurde auch einmal erwähnt, aber im Kurs sind manchmal Fehler zum Stoff aufgekommen wo man darauf hinweisen musste, dass dies nicht so stimmt.

 Wir hatten dann nicht den Eindruck dass man sich auf diese Aussage mit der Prüfung 100%ig verlassen kann.


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Gut zu wissen. Hab auch am 21.11. Prüfung. Mal schaun ob sie uns sowas im Lehrgang sagen. Ich hab erst noch.


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich hoffe, hier kann mir nochmal jemand helfen. Ich habe mir gerade mal das Buch (eigentlich nur Software) angeschaut und auf den ersten Seiten folgendes gelesen:

"Die meisten Prüfungsfragen werden unverändert aus dem Fragenkatalog übernommen, ein kleiner Teil jedoch geringfügig verändert."

"Das Ministerium......... Baden-Württemberg als zuständige Oberste Fischereibehörde behält sich jedoch vor, einige Prüfungsfragen völlig neu zu formulieren."

So wie uns mitgeteilt wurde, werden eigentlich nur genau aus den 835 Fragen 60 Stück ausgewählt |rolleyes. Was kann ich mir jetzt darunter vorstellen? hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht in der Prüfung?


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

So. Heut Abend geht der Kurs los. Ich freu mich schon so drauf. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Kannst ja mal Fragen, wie das mit den Fragen ist und ob die Antworten in der Reihenfolge bleiben :q

Viel Spaß. Ich hab meinen Kurs schon im September begonnen gehabt. Vielleicht ist es bei euch spannender#6


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hies nur, wir sollen genau lesen. Falls mehrere Antworten möglich sind, steht es auch dran. Das wars. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

So. Halbzeit. Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Klar sind nicht alle Themen mega spannend, aber prinzipiell nicht langweilig. So manches werd ich danach  aber wohl nicht im Kopf behalten. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hast schon angefangen zu lernen? Nutzt du die Software oder das Buch?

 Bei so einer kurzen Entfernung könnt man die Fragen ja zusammen durchgehen :m. Ich kann eigentlich alles und versteh alles, nur bin ich ein Prüfungsschisser.


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich hab mal in die Software rein geschaut. Ist bequemer als ein Buch. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Gestern habe ich meinen Stundennachweis bekommen. Somit kann die Prüfung endlich kommen #6


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich muss diese Wochenende noch zum Kurs. Langsam wirds interessanter. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

So. Stundennachweis in der Tasche. Prüfung kann kommen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Auch schon fleißig gelernt? 
 Ich kann des zeug langsam nicht mehr sehen wenn ich fast jeden Tag die Fragen durchgehe #d


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich lerne täglich Prüfungen. Kann es bald nicht mehr sehen. Aber die Prüfung ist reine Lernsache. Mehr nicht. Ob mich danach noch die  Barteln eines Schlammpeitzgers interessieren???? Eher nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Mich interessiert es noch weniger, wie eine Eintagsfliege, Steinfliege etc in Ruhestellung zu erkennen ist oder wie viel Borsten die haben :q.

 Hab einige Eselbrücken dafür die echt helfen.


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Auch so ein leidiges Thema

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg, die auch morgen zur Prüfung antreten werden #h

 Das wird eine schlaflose Nacht...|rolleyes


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Erinner mich nicht dran......dir auch viel Glück. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spinner3001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Guten Morgen,

allen die heute Prüfung in BW haben wünsche ich viel Erfolg und leichte Prüfungsfragen!!

Petri


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

War nach 10 Minuten durch.
Sollte ich beim Übertragen auf die sch**** Bögen nichts falsch gemacht haben, sinds 100% :vik:


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Glückwunsch.....ich hab 8 Minuten gebraucht und hab auch bestanden. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spinner3001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

war echt super bei uns, haben die prüfung mit nach hause nehmen dürfen, also die fragebögen, habe 2 fehler  jetzt heißt es auf das ergebniss warten und dann das wasser unsicher machen.....glückwunsch an alle !!
jetzt wird gesoffen xDD


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Genau. So wars bei uns auch. Ich hab wohl 6 Fehler, aber dennoch bestanden. Dir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Hab alles nochmal geprüft aber keine falsch. Ich hoff nur echt, dass ich beim übertragen keinen mist gebaut hab...aber ich glaub des sind unnötige Sorgen! Bald kanns losgehen!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich warte bis Januar. Dann lohnt es sich auch mit der Fischereiabgabe.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



> Ich warte bis Januar. Dann lohnt es sich auch mit der Fischereiabgabe.


Macht Sinn, zumal es noch weitere 2 Wochen dauert, bis es die "Urkunde" beim Landratsamt gibt!
Oder hat sich da was beschleunigt?

Glückwunsch übrigends allen "Neuen"!

Jürgen


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Landratsamt? Wir bekommen das Zeugniss doch per Post meine ich.  Damit geh ich aufs Rathaus und beantrage den Fischereischein und zahle meine Fischereiabgabe. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



> Landratsamt? Wir bekommen das Zeugniss doch per Post meine ich.


Sicher bekommst du Post! 
In Sinsheim zumindest, bekommst du erst den blauen Schein, wenn die Meldung von der Fischereibehörde auch bei denen (Bürgerbüro/Ordnungsamt) eingegangen ist und das dauert zwei Wochen.

Jürgen


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Gut. Dann wirds in Rauenberg wohl kaum anders sein. Danke für die Info. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Mh unser Lehrgangsleiter hatte gemeint, dass wir das Zeugnis direkt per Post bekommen und dann auch direkt den Schein beantragen können.
Naja abwarten und schauen was passiert|rolleyes


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Und selbst wenn.....ich zahl sicherlich nicht die volle Abgabe nur für 3 Wochen oder so. Gehts mir ums Prinzip. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Das Wichtigste wird erstmal sein, offiziell zu bestehen. #4
Ich drücke allen die Daumen.


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Schon jemand offiziell bescheid bekommen? Den Antrag für den Fischereischein hab ich schon daheim liegen. Brauch nur noch das Zeugnis. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Nein leider nicht. In den letzten Jahren schien es wohl nach spätestens 12 Tagen soweit gewesen zu sein und die ersten hatten Ihr Zeugnis. 

 Ich komme jeden Tag nach Hause und schau direkt in den Briefkasten...
 Da meine Freundin aktuell krank daheim ist, kann sie mir aber sofort bescheid geben .

 Zumindest hab ich mal geschaut was dann der Schein kostet und man bekommt ihn auch direkt ohne Wartezeit ausgehändigt.


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Ich hab den Antrag für 10 Jahre hier liegen. 100,45€ in Rauenberg. 20,45€ davon Bearbeitungsgebühr.  

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

BESTANDEN :m:m:m
 Brief ist vor kurzem angekommen im DIN A4 Format. 100% richtig...:vik::vik:

 Endlich |stolz:


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Glückwunsch. Freut mich für dich. Klasse.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Heute auch die Bestätigung bekommen. Bestanden.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Top :m Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

So jetzt hab ich den Schein #6

Ich glaube ja, dass man kein Jahr umsonst zahlt. In meinem Schein steht nun 2015-2020, jedoch auch das genaue Datum der Abgabe. Somit muss ich erst genau heute in 5 Jahren meinen Schein erneuern. Somit verlier ich kein Jahr gehe ich von aus.


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hab meinen jetzt auch. Samstag direkt mal los ziehen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## capri2

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Falls Jemand noch die kompletten Unterlagen inkl CD Auflage 11 bis 2016 braucht kann sich melden, habe noch einen Satz über..


----------



## SaJaPa

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hi Leute,

wer hat alles am kommenden Samstag Prüfung?

Ich werde am Samstag meine Prüfung in Mannheim in der IGMH ablegen, und bin meiner Meinung nach gut vorbereitet! Sollte  hinhauen!

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

Lg


----------



## kepper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Hab heute auch die Prüfung abgelegt. Einen Fehler hab ich mitlerweile bemerkt, beim Rest bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass alles stimmt :vik:


----------



## SaPaJa

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Huhu, dann sag ich mal vorab Glückwunsch . 

Ich habe daheim auch nochmal alle Prüfungsfragen durch geschaut, und habe 59 von 60 Fragen richtig beantwortet . Bestanden  

Hast du die Prüfung auch in Mannheim Herzogenried IGMH abgelegt letzten Samstag von 10-12 Uhr?


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Glückwunsch vorab an alle Teilnehmer. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal am Wasser. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch!!


----------



## kepper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



SaPaJa schrieb:


> Huhu, dann sag ich mal vorab Glückwunsch .
> 
> Ich habe daheim auch nochmal alle Prüfungsfragen durch geschaut, und habe 59 von 60 Fragen richtig beantwortet . Bestanden
> 
> Hast du die Prüfung auch in Mannheim Herzogenried IGMH abgelegt letzten Samstag von 10-12 Uhr?



Ne, in Karlsruhe


----------

